# 05/20 Raw Discussion Thread - Mr. Beast In The Bank



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They had their corny name for Brock too, Money in the Beast. Yuck. I dislike that more than Monster in the Bank. This makes Brock sound like a piggy bank. 

I really don't understand the finishes to a lot of the matches last night. WWE has some explaining to do.

Edit: I would have went with a heel name for Brock, Bank Robber. He robbed everybody with no kayfabe justification for it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Warriors/Blazers tonight at 9.

How low will the ratings be tomorrow? That's the real hook here?

Good luck to everyone watching this trash.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the best part about tonights show will be seeing how badly the fans shit on the product.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jedah said:


> Warriors/Blazers tonight at 9.
> 
> How low will the ratings be tomorrow? That's the real hook here?
> 
> Good luck to everyone watching this trash.


I think ratings will do well. 

2.7 million for people to see the Becky, Bayley and Brock stuff, then drop as the night goes on. 

2.3 or 2.4 million for hour 2. 

Hour 3 above 2 million.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

2.7 is generous. It couldn't even get to 2.7 last week without the NBA. I'd be surprised if it ever gets above 2.5. Bayley is on SD (and won't do much anyway), Becky hasn't proven to generate much ratings, and Brock stopped moving the needle in even a small way at least a year ago, which is all the more reason why last night's ending was such a tragicomedy.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

1) That better be the Hardcore belt.
2) They better put it on someone tonight and let the fucking 24/7 mayhem kick off. (I am a big supporter of this idea. With how reliant WWE is on social media these days I think it could be really fun)
3) Corbin and Drew need to be seperated. Have them fight each other if need be.
4) Where does Lacey go now? (A tag title run with Charlotte sounds fun!)
5) Joe needs to kill Dom.
6) Bray Wyatt PLEASE.
7) Bork should cash in tonight.
8) Show can be decent meaning it'll blow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:brock4


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Brock wasn’t part of the match, so I take it tonight’s RAW will start with him being stripped of the briefcase?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I may just catch Lacey's highlights on YT. Can't bring myself to care about anything else on this show anymore when I know its about to be Seth/Brock for 6 months.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JFC, stop with the Spongebob references from the Usos. It's not remotely funny and their entire opesentation has made them feel less than serious since they went to RAW.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Bring back the Hardcore title tonight, with the 24/7 rule included, and I may overlook the glaring flaw(s) with the MITB PPV.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Jon Moxley maybe>?!!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Wildcard Championship FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> Jon Moxley maybe>?!!


You'll have to wait until Saturday for that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure Brock will improve the ratings tonight, right?

:Cocky

The amount of people on the various sites out there that are shitting on Brock winning the briefcase is unlike anything I've ever seen before. It's worse than any hate Reigns has ever faced. Lots of folks who weren't threatening to watch AEW before now say they are going to. :lmao

It'll be great to see if Brock is Champion when the NFL comes back and the ratings are even worse than they are right now.

:ha


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> I'm sure Brock will improve the ratings tonight, right?
> 
> :Cocky
> 
> ...


Ok but you ignored the same amount of people or more who were happy to see Brock take the briefcase to end the lame title reign of Roggins or Kingston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Isuzu said:


> Ok but you ignored the same amount of people or more who were happy to see Brock take the briefcase to end the lame title reign of Roggins or Kingston


Go to Twitter and IG, even on WWE's official accounts. The amount of people who hate it outnumber the fuck out of anyone who likes it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Two Possible Plans For WWE’s New Championship Tonight


> As we previously reported, WWE is set to introduce a new title tonight on RAW, with Mick Foley introducing it to the crowd. In the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer stressed that while this isn’t official, he’s heard of two ideas for the belt. It will either be a new Hardcore belt (which could have a 24/7 rule like the old one did) or a new Legends championship. He said he wasn’t sure what the rules for a Legends championship would entail.


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/two-possible-plans-for-wwes-new-championship-tonight/


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Brock can pretty much do whatever he wants. Sponsors, social justice warriors, soccer moms network execs never ever complain about his antics?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Two Possible Plans For WWE’s New Championship Tonight
> 
> Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/two-possible-plans-for-wwes-new-championship-tonight/


The Legends belt idea was literally posted on Reddit today by some random ass dude...please no. 

I will turn RAW off if that's what they do. Just so Goldberg or fucking Old ass Undertaker can wrestle for a pointless title. Fuck that.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

I cut off my cable last week. So tonight and last week's Raw I won't even watch. I can follow my favorites on Instagram or find highlights on You Tube. Nothing surprising ever happens on either show anymore, and anytime you get invested in a new character they botch the storyline and bury the performer. Saving lots of money already, however. Enough to easily pay for this weekend's Double Or Nothing event on the FITE app.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm actually intrigued in RAW for the first since Mania. With Brock back at least we have a genuine larger than life star.

Interested in the new title. A 24/7 rule on various social media is a nice idea. :lmao if it is a Saudi/Legends belt. This will relegate Kofi and WWE Championship to #3 on the belt rankings. It's also another time they're saying "these current guys are ok, but not stars like we were", which is obviously true but not sure WWE should outright be saying it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I heard the new belt is a 24/7 rule belt.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The 24/7 hardcore title coming back would be fun. It would at least break up the monotony on these shows if they actually did the kind of things that can be done with it. That said, _I don't trust them to do it_. Are we going to see brawls that go from the arena and across the street into a bar or something again? Somehow I doubt it. It'll probably be a watered down version of what we got back then.

Brock "larger than life star." :lmao :lmao At this point I think Brock's dwindling minority of dickriders are just deliberately trolling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jedah said:


> The 24/7 hardcore title coming back would be fun. It would at least break up the monotony on these shows if they actually did the kind of things that can be done with it. That said, _I don't trust them to do it_. Are we going to see brawls that go from the arena and across the street into a bar or something again? Somehow I doubt it. It'll probably be a watered down version of what we got back then.
> 
> Brock "larger than life star." :lmao :lmao At this point I think Brock's dwindling minority of dickriders are just deliberately trolling.


Considering that a lot of their feuds are through social media and how much they favour YouTube, it'd be smart of them to actually have a belt that doesn't have to be defended in the confines of a ring on a weekly television show each week.

If you have people filming them winning the belt on Twitter or through YouTube or having the belt change hands at house shows, they may think it'll do a good job to their dwindling house show numbers where "anything can happen".

Who knows?

Watch them just unveil a "Legends" belt where only legends at can win the belt and Goldberg vs. The Undertaker will be the first match for it 

:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

If we get a new Hardcore title it might bring in a little more interest seeing as you'll have guys and girls even trading the belt in the craziest ways possible.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jedah said:


> At this point I think Brock's dwindling minority of dickriders are just deliberately trolling.


Don't worry, we'll always be here :brock :brock4 :brock3 :brock2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> I'm sure Brock will improve the ratings tonight, right?
> 
> :Cocky
> 
> ...


Wait for the reactions when everyone realizes Brock getting the case is for Brock to ultimately win one of the world titles to be challenged once again by:

Roman Reigns

:brock4 :Brock :brock4


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FUCK FUCK FUCK this guy is usually right. WHY DO 50 YEAR OLDS NEED A BELT? 

https://twitter.com/beltfandan/status/1130515704418054145?s=21


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Cash in tonight please.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

So the belt is only for old man. :ha


----------



## LT1981 (May 19, 2019)

only going to watch for Alexa,Lacey,and Bray.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> Wait for the reactions when everyone realizes Brock getting the case is for Brock to ultimately win one of the world titles to be challenged once again by:
> 
> Roman Reigns
> 
> :brock4 :Brock :brock4


No Brock getting the case is for Brock to ultimately become Brock Two Belts. Brock getting his rematch with Rollins and then Brock cashing in on Kofi. Which is why I'm hoping Foley's announcement tonight is for a T.V. Title; something that can take advantage of the Wild Card rule. A title that is defended on every Raw, Smackdown and PPV that will fill the gap in between Brock appearances because is anyone doesn't think Brock is winding up with both belts out of this MITB fiasco, then they are kidding themselves.

And FWIW I'm NOT in favor of this, but can legitimately see this scenario play out.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

brianbell25 said:


> No Brock getting the case is for Brock to ultimately become Brock Two Belts. Brock getting his rematch with Rollins and then Brock cashing in on Kofi. Which is why I'm hoping Foley's announcement tonight is for a T.V. Title; something that can take advantage of the Wild Card rule. A title that is defended on every Raw, Smackdown and PPV that will fill the gap in between Brock appearances because is anyone doesn't think Brock is winding up with both belts out of this MITB fiasco, then they are kidding themselves.
> 
> And FWIW I'm NOT in favor of this, but can legitimately see this scenario play out.


As long as it isn't a fucking legends belt I'm happy now. It's sad that WWE can 'make me happy' by just NOT DOING THE WORST OPTION. Hardcore 24/7 belt is soo much better. Although a 'TV Title' that is REGULARLY defended would be really fun. Whatever they decide to introduce (except if it is the stupid legends shit), I hope they put it on the line tonight.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

It's gotta be the Hardcore title or the Television Title, but the TV tirle would seem redundant as they could use the IC title in that fashion to be defended weekly.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

I actually don’t hate Brock winning, if they actually book it right. 

They can A: Actually start a feud between HHH and the McMahons because this wildcard shit and Vince just pulling shit out of his ass should lead to something, right? Have HHH strip Brock of the briefcase only to have Shane and/or Vince still give Brock a match at Super Showdown. And then redo the MITB match tonight on Raw or at Super Showdown. 

Or B: Have Brock actually wrestle Rollins in Raw tonight with their feud then ultimately culminating at Super Showdown. 

But, it’s WWE. So, Brock probably just won the briefcase to challenge Seth at Super Showdown & that’s it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

brianbell25 said:


> No Brock getting the case is for Brock to ultimately become Brock Two Belts. Brock getting his rematch with Rollins and then Brock cashing in on Kofi. Which is why I'm hoping Foley's announcement tonight is for a T.V. Title; something that can take advantage of the Wild Card rule. A title that is defended on every Raw, Smackdown and PPV that will fill the gap in between Brock appearances because is anyone doesn't think Brock is winding up with both belts out of this MITB fiasco, then they are kidding themselves.
> 
> And FWIW I'm NOT in favor of this, but can legitimately see this scenario play out.


And once Brock has both belts where do you think it leads from there :draper2

:brock4 :Brock :brock4


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> And once Brock has both belts where do you think it leads from there :draper2
> 
> :brock4 :Brock :brock4


Vince could then start bringing in UFC guys to challenge Brock.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Watching for Lacey Evans and whatever is next for Bray Wyatt. Still not a fan of the mask, but i'm trying to still give it a chance.

Please, don't have the new belt be for Legends. Hardcore Championship with 24/7 rule would be much more exciting and benefit WWE on a weekly basis, unlike having Goldberg and Undertaker fighting for something that would hardly ever be on TV. Makes zero sense to create a belt for the older guys that they only use 3 times a year at most.


----------



## LT1981 (May 19, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> I'm sure Brock will improve the ratings tonight, right?
> 
> :Cocky
> 
> ...


Brock draws more then that geek Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's fair to say, Brock is AIDS at this point. Can't wait for the ratings to fall even further when he's Champion in the Fall. Gonna be GREAT.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> Vince could then start bringing in UFC guys to challenge Brock.


While I think Cormier is gonna come to WWE eventually it won't be anytime soon. We are stuck in some alternate universe now that circles and circles but always winds up leading to Brock and Roman.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The same people who say the entire roster feels like geeks are the same people cheering for Brocky 2 Belts, which is a doomsday scenario. Maybe everybody feels like a geek because they've been jobbed out to Brock and Shield members for six years going on 7 and the only story they've cared about for many years now is Brock Against A Shield Member? There's a gigantic roster, and 3 people matter on it if he's champion again. One will be disgraced (Seth Rollins), one could go down from cancer again and will have the fans in an uproar when they force him against Brock again (Reigns) and one will be no-showing 80 percent of WWE programming. 

Then after another year of this Brock/Shield Member clown fiesta, we can have the daily threads of "FUCK WWE. EVERYBODY IS A GEEK."

No shit, sherlock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LT1981 said:


> Brock draws more then that geek Rollins.


Gets paid more, and the ratings fell when he was Champ, too.

You can easily make the case due to that, Brock is the biggest drain on WWE today as far as the talent goes, he absolutely is.


----------



## LT1981 (May 19, 2019)

A-C-P said:


> Wait for the reactions when everyone realizes Brock getting the case is for Brock to ultimately win one of the world titles to be challenged once again by:
> 
> Roman Reigns
> 
> :brock4 :Brock :brock4


enjoy your crappy Aew ppv which is headline by a 50 year old parttimer and they actally expect people to pay $50.00 for that lol.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If AEW is the worst television program in the world, that doesn't mean some godawful concoction of Brock/Shield Member/McMahon family for the 6th or 7th year in a row as the A story is worth watching.

"We suck, but AEW sucks more!"

Great. Its always a live option to not care about either one of them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LT1981 said:


> enjoy your crappy Aew ppv which is headline by a 50 year old parttimer and they actally expect people to pay $50.00 for that lol.












I paid 15.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Recent Statistics On Brock Lesnar Show That Part-Timers Still Draw More Interest To WWE*
https://www.inquisitr.com/4801676/r...-part-timers-still-draw-more-interest-to-wwe/


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Isuzu said:


> *Recent Statistics On Brock Lesnar Show That Part-Timers Still Draw More Interest To WWE*
> https://www.inquisitr.com/4801676/r...-part-timers-still-draw-more-interest-to-wwe/


Any articles from the last 14 months?

Because within that 14 months, he's been champion for 13 of them and lost over 1,000,000 viewers.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> And once Brock has both belts where do you think it leads from there :draper2
> 
> :brock4 :Brock :brock4


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Beast Incorporeal Vs. The Big Flop, 11th TIME IN A LIFETIME

:vince

:mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LT1981 said:


> enjoy your crappy Aew ppv which is headline by a 50 year old parttimer and they actally expect people to pay $50.00 for that lol.


I'm very sure I will enjoy it more than any WWE show of the past few years for sure.

Whos paying $50 for it, though? :bosque

For the record I am a big Lesnar Fan, just not a fan of the way the WWE uses him :draper2


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

SPCDRI said:


> The Beast Incorporeal Vs. The Big Flop, 11th TIME IN A LIFETIME
> 
> :vince
> 
> :mark:












With both belts this time :mark :mark :mark


----------



## LT1981 (May 19, 2019)

A-C-P said:


> I'm very sure I will enjoy it more than any WWE show of the past few years for sure.
> 
> Whos paying $50 for it, though? :bosque
> 
> For the record I am a big Lesnar Fan, just not a fan of the way the WWE uses him :draper2


aew sucks their roster is garbage.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You can be a fan of Brock Lesnar and Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins but be absolutely sick to your stomach at the thought of their endless slapfight for that dog's ass of a belt going on for another year. I so desperately want these 3 people to be out of each other's orbit, but the only things that make sense are Brock in title matches with Rollins and Reigns again. 

What do these 40 writers do all day? Spank their monkeys and play videogames? I think a larger portion of the audience would rather not see Brock/Shield Member/McMahon family yet again than see it again. 

I guess I can only hope for the ratings to stay bad or get worse and the boo birds to come out for this.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

LT1981 said:


> enjoy your crappy Aew ppv which is headline by a 50 year old parttimer and they actally expect people to pay $50.00 for that lol.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

We already started to see a new Brock last night. He strung up Sami Zayn by the ankles like roadkill. We have never seen that before.


----------



## LT1981 (May 19, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


good its honor to be on that list.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

If they bring back the "Party's over grandpa" Lesnar I'll be happy.

He can squash Lars (coz of the racist tweets) or something :brock2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> We already started to see a new Brock last night. He strung up Sami Zayn by the ankles like roadkill. We have never seen that before.


Need proofs that was Bork. Still makes no sense then he hung him up there like that.


----------



## LT1981 (May 19, 2019)

aew marks are so annoying.they are ten time worse than tna marks use to be.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Britz94xD said:


> If they bring back the "Party's over grandpa" Lesnar I'll be happy.
> 
> He can squash Lars (coz of the racist tweets) or something :brock2


Brock squashing random heels fans don't like would be great.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LT1981 said:


> aew marks are so annoying.they are ten time worse that tna marks use to be.


----------



## LT1981 (May 19, 2019)

Erik. said:


>


you can joke but its the truth.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LT1981 said:


> you can joke but its the truth.


I'd say WWE fans continuously going on about AEW and their fans are probably worse.

Now stop derailing the Raw thread you troglodyte.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If Brock marks only argument is AEW is shit without having a show yet it says all I need to know :heston. Enjoy your shit product hopefully AEW gives people an alternative if they want a good show


----------



## LT1981 (May 19, 2019)

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> If Brock marks only argument is AEW is shit without having a show yet it says all I need to know :heston. Enjoy your shit product hopefully AEW gives people an alternative if they want a good show


AEW has a 50 year old partimer main eventing their ppv lmao. thats all you need to know about them they have nothing to offer accept a bunch guys who can flip and we got enough of then in WWE already so I pass.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LT1981 said:


> AEW has a 50 year old partimer main eventing their ppv lmao. thats all you need to know about them they have nothing to offer accept a bunch guys who can flip and we got enough of then in WWE already so I pass.


"AeW mArKs ArE tHe WoRsT"

Says a guy who's the ONLY person in a 7 paged Raw thread lol) talking about AEW constantly.

Log off.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

LT1981 said:


> AEW has a 50 year old partimer main eventing their ppv lmao. thats all you need to know about them they have nothing to offer accept a bunch guys who can flip and we got enough of then in WWE already so I pass.


Not to mention New Japan gave said 50yr old a iwgp title shot just for showing up on tv screen, couldnt those slots have gone to upcoming talent?


Brock is great!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why the fuck are people talking about AEW? Who cares? We will if they live up to the hype Saturday.


----------



## LT1981 (May 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Why the fuck are people talking about AEW? Who cares? We will if they live up to the hype Saturday.


its just the bitter wwe marks here who think they cool by liking Aew.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

LT1981 said:


> its just the bitter wwe marks here who think they cool by liking Aew.


What? You were the only one even bringing them up. I'm going to give them a shot, who cares? It has to be difficult to be worse then WWE right now. Aint nobody payin' 50 bucks either man, it's 2019.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree.. Tonight Brock needs to put someone through a flaming table. Gotta throw a bone to the peasants once in a while. We need to see destruction!


----------



## LT1981 (May 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> What? You were the only one even bringing them up. I'm going to give them a shot, who cares? It has to be difficult to be worse then WWE right now. Aint nobody payin' 50 bucks either man, it's 2019.


do yourself a favor and save ur money AEW is not worth 1 cent and will fade once the hype wears down.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

LT1981 said:


> yourself a favor and save ur money AEW is not worth 1 cent and will fade once the hype wears down.



:rockwut



:trolldog


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Return of the Hardcore Title with 24/7 rule is something that i’ve wanted for a long time. Will be disappointed if the new title is anything else.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

LT1981 said:


> do yourself a favor and save ur money AEW is not worth 1 cent and will fade once the hype wears down.


Stop being such a WWE shill. Competition is a good thing. Lack of it is what killed wrestling. The business needs AEW to succeed.



genghis hank said:


> Return of the Hardcore Title with 24/7 rule is something that i’ve wanted for a long time. Will be disappointed if the new title is anything else.


It's a "Legends" Title for Goldberg and Taker to fight over.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Be interesting if the MITB briefcase turns Brock from the hunter into the hunted. Since WWE has now established that you don't have to win the briefcase you just have to have it in your possession.


otherwise meh


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LT1981 said:


> do yourself a favor and save ur money AEW is not worth 1 cent and will fade once the hype wears down.


Can a mod ban you from the thread if you are not going to talk about anything other then AEW?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Sure is interesting how all these posters shilling for WWE just joined last week. Standford HQ paying you 5 cents a post to spew your propaganda? Make that money :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

LT1981 said:


> do yourself a favor and save ur money AEW is not worth 1 cent and will fade once the hype wears down.


Sure thing, Vince.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll probably surprisingly watch this over the W's sweeping the Blazers tonight :draper2


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

To those comlaining about the raw guys who fought in the ladder match for nothing..... News flash they didn't.. They all got nice phat paychecks for their flipping and diving. While the Superstar of superstars Brock was smart to just let those guys beat each other senseless then strike at the right moment.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Can a mod ban you from the thread if you are not going to talk about anything other then AEW?


Also ban him from the fan threads since he is trolling over there too.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone say legends belt brother? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Someone say legends belt brother?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If this means Hollywood is coming back










Imagine the nWo reforming with newest member Lacey Evans


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Someone say legends belt brother?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brock vs Hogan tonight?! :surprise:


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I thought it was going to be a 24/7 belt Foley was shilling, my other thought being some belt for the Saudi shows. A legends belt defended over there to allow Hogan and co to show up for a pay day actually makes some sense.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

InexorableJourney said:


> Be interesting if the MITB briefcase turns Brock from the hunter into the hunted. *Since WWE has now established that you don't have to win the briefcase you just have to have it in your possession.*
> 
> 
> otherwise meh


What? When did that happen?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

I think anything other than a new Hardcore title would be seen as a disappointment in the fans eyes. As others have said, it would be a better hook as far as social media goes - as they - at any given time - could just cut to a match.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Zapato said:


> I thought it was going to be a 24/7 belt Foley was shilling, my other thought being some belt for the Saudi shows. A legends belt defended over there to allow Hogan and co to show up for a pay day actually makes some sense.


No, its just more of the cancer that has been killing the company for years. A hardcore 24/7 title would be something for the younger, full time roster but a Legends championship is something that spotlights part timers and fossils. After a while of this, a bunch of people are going to say stupid shit like, "Gee, everybody is a geek! We need to put over the true superstars!"

Ooh, the 52 year old Goldberg will fight the 54 year old Undertaker for a prop, and maybe Hulk Hogan can get in on the red hot action at the age of SIXTY FIVE.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Sin City Saint said:


> I think anything other than a new Hardcore title would be seen as a disappointment in the fans eyes. As others have said, it would be a better hook as far as social media goes - as they - at any given time - could just cut to a match.


Hopefully if that is the case. It wont be a PG hardcore title match with chairshkts to the back. They need rated R stuff on the wwe network


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

WWE wouldn't know how to book a 24/7 title in this day and age.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Many people thought Bray Wyatt could have been the Second Coming of Mankind, so he'd be a perfect person to be the inaugural 24/7 champion. I'd really like to see that and would be very pleased if it happened.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> Many people thought Bray Wyatt could have been the Second Coming of Mankind, so he'd be a perfect person to be the inaugural 24/7 champion. I'd really like to see that and would be very pleased if it happened.


That would be an interesting first Champ. Would be cool to see.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If this means Hollywood is coming back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao you gotta stop the Lacey Evans stuff :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Per PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



Brock Lesnar is in Albany, NY and is slated to appear on tonight's Monday Night Raw, a day after he captured the Money in the Bank briefcase at last night's PPV.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Per PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opcorn


----------



## Mr.Tweetums (Apr 5, 2011)

With Brock having the briefcase and WWE introducing yet another worthless belt, I don't think there's any way this coming episode could ever be good. Not even in theory. It's gonna suck no matter what.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Most exciting raw of the year!!! Cant wait!! Tonight is when things start to pick-up for WWE. Last night they circled the wagons tonight we ride!!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I swear Vince is just trolling us. Maybe Brock winning the case will lead to a good storyline where he doesn't win the championship right? Right?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beast in the Bank :goaway


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

WWE News: Smackdown Stars On-Hand At Raw To Help Unveil New Title


> — Last night, it was announced during Money In The Bank that WWE Hall of Famer Mick Foley will be introducing a new championship on tonight’s Monday Night Raw, with no further details given. PWInsider reports that he will not be alone as superstars from SmackDown are said to be on hand at the night’s show to aid him in the mystery title’s unveiling.
> 
> The title is rumored to either be a new Hardcore Championship or some sort of Legend’s Championship, given Foley’s involvement.


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/smac...e-becky-lynch-documentary-wwe-untold-episode/


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I haven't watched RAW or WWE really since February. Maybe some on and off stuff and WM.

Bray Wyatt, new title and Lesnar are why I'm going to watch RAW tonight. Sometimes WWE do know what to do to grab more viewers lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The right man won last night and will become champ at Saudi Arabia. The ratings will soar once that happens.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Y.2.J said:


> I haven't watched RAW or WWE really since February. Maybe some on and off stuff and WM.
> 
> Bray Wyatt, new title and Lesnar are why I'm going to watch RAW tonight. Sometimes WWE do know what to do to grab more viewers lol.


Grabbing more viewers on a one off means nothing if you can't retain them :draper2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jersey said:


> The right man won last night and will become champ at Saudi Arabia. *The ratings will soar once that happens.*












Fixing the ratings needs a rather long term and consistent improvement of the overall product.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Grabbing more viewers on a one off means nothing if you can't retain them :draper2


Very true andddddd they probably won't.

I probably won't watch again until SummerSlam lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Jersey said:


> The right man won last night and will become champ at Saudi Arabia. The ratings will soar once that happens.


Jersey, I love you bro, I really do. But come on.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ima just gonna wait for the youtube clips :y2j


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Jersey, I love you bro, I really do. But come on.


 Rollins doesn't put asses in seats. Let alone you cant' really take his promos seriously.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Jersey said:


> Rollins doesn't put asses in seats. Let alone you cant' really take his promos seriously.


I was talking about Brock winning the case in which he didn't need.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jersey said:


> Rollins doesn't put asses in seats. Let alone you cant' really take his promos seriously.


Yes because the ratings were not dropping whilst Brock was champion too... Oh wait. No one superstar is going to change the ratings.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Cant wait for the rockstar Brock at the opening of raw!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can’t wait to laugh at Seth ‘confront’ Bork lmao gonna call him a big bad bully again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Yes because the ratings were not dropping whilst Brock was champion too... Oh wait. No one superstar is going to change the ratings.


Yup. He's paid a ton more than anyone else on the roster, and is the same level draw as them.

:mj4

Pathetic.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Yes because the ratings were not dropping whilst Brock was champion too... Oh wait. No one superstar is going to change the ratings.


Well ratings did go up last week without Seth or AJ on the show. Lacey and Corbin were booked very strong. Hmm...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Well ratings did go up last week without Seth or AJ on the show. Lacey and Corbin were booked very strong. Hmm...


No NBA Playoff game last Monday. And the rating barely went up. Beyond sad.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> No NBA Playoff game last Monday. And the rating barely went up. Beyond sad.


Taped show and still went up. 

Imagine what a Raw during the AE with no Austin or Rock would have done. Ratings wouldn't have gone up no matter what else was on.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Can’t wait to laugh at Seth ‘confront’ Bork lmao gonna call him a big bad bully again


 Yeah because his promo skills are good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Taped show and still went up.
> 
> Imagine what a Raw during the AE with no Austin or Rock would have done. Ratings wouldn't have gone up no matter what else was on.


Taped Raw's and SD's don't have much of an effect on ratings, though.

Ratings would have been fine for a week without Austin or Rock. WWE was a well-oiled machine.

The obsession with the AE is sad, though, and I'm a huge fan of it myself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A Brock Lesnar fan talking about another wrestler's mic skills.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Perhaps the most in-denial fanbase ever. And that's really saying something.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kofi and Seth should fight each other again and Bork can cash in and steal both titles. Gets us to the end game much quicker. 

I’m still sold on them setting up a Charlotte Lacey tag team too. Those two look really good together and would love to see a reign of terror go on for a bit there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130317897446961152


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I hope Seth and Bayley have a promo exchange so I can go deaf.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe they opened the checkbook and we’ll get the Bork that destroys everyone back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Brock being back has created so much buzz. Seth Roggins sucks


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130593418587955200
:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Isuzu said:


> Brock being back has created so much buzz.* Seth Roggins sucks*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130593418587955200
> :lol :lol :lol




Tag titles x 2
Women’s tag titles 
RAW x 2 (Universal and Woman’s)
SDL x2 (WWE and Woman’s)
US
IC

Where does he get 11? Even counting tag belts as single titles doesn’t equal that. Am I missing a belt? Or does Cruiserweight count? That still doesn’t work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Tag titles x 2
> Women’s tag titles
> RAW x 2 (Universal and Woman’s)
> SDL x2 (WWE and Woman’s)
> ...


Going by 14 people with title belts, I assumed:

Bryan
Rowan
Hawkins
Ryder
Mysterio
Balor
Peyton 
Kay
Bayley
Becky
Rollins
Kofi
Nese
New belt holder. 

RAW tag titles. 
SMACKDOWN tag titles
WOMEN'S tag titles
IC title
US title
RAW women's title
SMACKDOWN women's title
UNIVERSAL title
WWE title
CRUISERWEIGHT title 
NEW title 

Even so, it is alot of belts and you wonder why none of them have any prestige. None of them seem to matter. None are really a priority and it stinks of just wanting more belts to make more people matter as a lazy way of booking.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Going by 14 people with title belts, I assumed:
> 
> Bryan
> Rowan
> ...


None of these uber drivers can get themselves over without the prop.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That’s an absolute god awful list of champions yikes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Yup. He's paid a ton more than anyone else on the roster, and is the same level draw as them.
> 
> :mj4
> 
> Pathetic.


An HBK mark talking about drawing power :lol


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

bradatar said:


> That’s an absolute god awful list of champions yikes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its like the who's who of VMW. Good ol VMW wrestling


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> The obsession with the AE is sad.


 Just like your obsession with hbk.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

There’s love threads about Corbin on Reddit. My man officially getting the love he deserves. (Though he always kills it in multimen matches)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jersey said:


> Just like your obsession with hbk.


Great comeback!

:mj4
Try to contribute in a meaningful way for ONCE.



Rex Rasslin said:


> An HBK mark talking about drawing power :lol


Psst. They're drawing worse now than they did in the New Generation Era.

:lmao

Enjoy that factoid.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Vince is going to show everyone tonight that he is still the Boss. Monday Night Raw gwts back on track tonight fellas! No more mess in around!


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

If I have to hear Michael Cole reference Brock Lesnar as "Beast in the Bank" 50 times tonight, I just might smash my TV. My ears still hurt from "Monster in the Bank".


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Psst. They're drawing worse now than they did in the New Generation Era.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Enjoy that factoid.


And Brock is still a bigger draw than HBK :shrug 

Sorry m8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rex Rasslin said:


> And Brock is still a bigger draw than HBK :shrug
> 
> Sorry m8


Yeah, that year long title run that tanked the ratings really showed everyone.

Sorry bud.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

#BestForBusiness said:


> If I have to hear Michael Cole reference Brock Lesnar as "Beast in the Bank" 50 times tonight, I just might smash my TV. My ears still hurt from "Monster in the Bank".


Don't worry. Paul Heyman will probably help Cole out with that once he gets the mic. tonight.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Can Lacey boost the ratings 2 weeks in a row? Or will Seth and AJ appearing on TV be too much to overcome?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

ready for the debut of the softcore championship.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Can Lacey boost the ratings 2 weeks in a row? Or will Seth and AJ appearing on TV be too much to overcome?


How about mix tag match; Brock and Lacey vs Roggins and Baritone Becky..


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, that year long title run that tanked the ratings really showed everyone.
> 
> Sorry bud.


Why are you such a fucking mark? The ratings tanked to a record low the last couple weeks with Rollins and Kofi as Champs :shrug:

HBK still not a draw.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> How about mix tag match; Brock and Lacey vs Roggins and Baritone Becky..




How about Brock cashes in on Becky and F-5s her off the ramp into a garbage truck after he’s done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Raw thread already has 148 replies before the show even starts? That's amazing :lol

I'm here to see what happens with Seth. Is his feud with AJ over or no?

The new title belt should be interesting unless it's that rumoured legends belt, then I don't care lol.

I wonder who the wildcards will be today :lol

Don't care one iota about Brock. What's the bet he cashes in at a PPV though cos I doubt he'll ever wrestle on Raw or SD, even to cash in MITB lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

More from PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



The new title that will be introduced tonight by WWE Hall of Famer Mick Foley is expected to be named the "24/7 Championship" and will feature aspects of the old WWE Hardcore title in that it can be defended anywhere, at any time, on any brand.

The original Hardcore title was introduced in 1998 as a vehicle for Mick Foley with the 24/7 rule added later after the late Crash Holly captured the title, allowing for title defenses and changes to be filmed in all sorts of unique locations and for endless title changes on WWE TV and live events. 

The Hardcore title was active (and had countless title changes) until October 2002 when the belt was unified into the Intercontinental Championship, at the time held by Rob Van Dam, when Van Dam defeated Tommy Dreamer on Raw.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How about a Goldberg Taker face off? Don’t even care they’re over 100 combined Goldberg still got the fire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> How about mix tag match; Brock and Lacey vs Roggins and Baritone Becky..


Better idea:

Lacey beats Bayley and Becky in a 3 way to win both belts then Brock beats Seth and Kofi in a 3 way for both belts.

#Lacey2Belts #Brocky2Belts


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> The Raw thread already has 148 replies before the show even starts? That's amazing :lol
> 
> I'm here to see what happens with Seth. Is his feud with AJ over or no?
> 
> ...


Its the Brock Lesnar effect. No one on the roster can generate more buzz than the rockstar Brock!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, the new championship could be interesting. That might have been an interesting thing for Mox to do if he was still there, sounds right up his alley, but too bad they bring it in after he leaves of course lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> More from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ITS BACK!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES!!! The hardcore stip is my favorite of all time. The nonsensical storylines you get are amazing. 

Braun will be a fun champion seeing jobbers jumping him back stage.

I bet we get 4 title changes at least tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> Ok, the new championship could be interesting. That might have been an interesting thing for Mox to do if he was still there, sounds right up his alley, but too bad they bring it in after he leaves of course lol.


I still believe he will be lurking and if it is the hardcore title he should win it tonight!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> The Raw thread already has 148 replies before the show even starts? That's amazing :lol
> 
> I'm here to see what happens with Seth. Is his feud with AJ over or no?
> 
> ...


I think the belt will be something silly like the wild card title.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

bradatar said:


> ITS BACK!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES!!! The hardcore stip is my favorite of all time. The nonsensical storylines you get are amazing.
> 
> Braun will be a fun champion seeing jobbers jumping him back stage.
> 
> ...


Best part about it it might allow for the wrestlers more creative freedom to make it fun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Why are you such a fucking mark? The ratings tanked to a record low the last couple weeks with Rollins and Kofi as Champs :shrug:
> 
> HBK still not a draw.


Yup. And before those title reigns started, the "BIG STAR" I always hear about was tanking the ratings for over a year straight. I don't get it. He's such a "BIG STAR." If that's the case, then why didn't the ratings increase?

HBK not a ratings draw, but didn't draw as bad as the past couple of years worth of ratings, including Brocks' reign, who didn't even have a Nitro to go head to head with like Shawn and others did. :lmao

Another fun factoid. Enjoy it.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Yup. And before those title reigns started, the "BIG STAR" I always hear about was tanking the ratings for over a year straight. I don't get it. He's such a "BIG STAR." If that's the case, then why didn't the ratings increase?
> 
> HBK not a ratings draw, but didn't draw as bad as the past couple of years worth of ratings, including Brocks' reign, who didn't even have a Nitro to go head to head with like Shawn and others did. :lmao
> 
> Another fun factoid. Enjoy it.


Hickenbottom was a failed electrician before becoming an assless chaps performer. Brock Ncaa champ, MMA champ. Sure HBK draws the beta males which there are more of in society, another fun factoid.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cole already said "BEAST in the BANK" and the show hasn't even started yet :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Isuzu said:


> Hickenbottom was a failed electrician before becoming an assess chaps performer. Brock Ncaa champ, MMA champ. Sure HBK draws the beta males which there are more of in society another fun factoid.


More baiting. I guess that's what happens when you're completely devoid of facts.

What a bore this place has become. Where have all of the good posters gone who were at least able to debate back and forth without resorting to name-calling?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

He’ll get to you Seth but first things first.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130616386106155010
He's a pretty good source for this. I'm intrigued.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130616386106155010
> 
> 
> He's a pretty good source for this. I'm intrigued.




Social media is going to play a huge part I guarantee it. This can work. You just need to dedicate enough staff where this is ALL they do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130616386106155010
> He's a pretty good source for this. I'm intrigued.


Here we go...Vince breaking the chains and allowing creative team to do their thing!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That sounds cool. But unfortunately it's probably alittle too late to turn around this disaster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> Here we go...Vince breaking the chains and allowing creative team to do their thing!!


LOL yeah for two weeks before he ruins it


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I just want an entertaining in a good way product, not an entertaining because its a car crash product. Brock being back and in the heavyweight title scene again is desperate, so bad its bad booking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> That sounds cool. But unfortunately it's probably alittle too late to turn around this disaster.


WWE just needs a reboot.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

5 more Minutes!. Monday Night Raw is Back!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE just needs a reboot.


And it needs to Vince to go away.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

One wild card which I wouldn't mind is Lesnar to SD and winning the WWE championship


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> And it needs to Vince to go away.


Exactly.

They could blow up everything for the start of Fox, Vince could step down and let HHH take over and run the main roster like NXT.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Joe Goldberg said:


> One wild card which I wouldn't mind is Lesnar to SD and winning the WWE championship


And Lacey beating Bayley on Smackdown.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

THAT SMILE LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Broooooooock!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at WWE turning down the boos for Brock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

The Beast in the Bank is on RAW live


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Brock boombox


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bork taking the absolute piss...love it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I hate that Lesnar is back, but I'm gonna need that gif :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trolling hard :kobelol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here....

BEAST IN THE BANK!!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

You can tell hes back on the sauce looking bigger again


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

It's Brock the...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We got ourselves a new Brock gif


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

I'm on a two minute delay. I love pirated RAW


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar rocking the briefcase like a 90's boombox, ROFL! :dance


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Brock is here. The real crowd vacuum


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still feel so bad for all the guys in the MITB match, they busted their asses for nothing...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what is the over/under they say beast i the bank this segment ?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

The beast :mark:


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Can pay Lesnar millions of dollars...can't afford pyro


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone requested Bork to start being funny again well here you go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Brock can be funny with the right writing. His mariachi band segment is one of the GOAT.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

finalnight said:


> Lesnar rocking the briefcase like a 90's boombox, ROFL! :dance


I love it. Brock knows everyone hates him, and it's wonderful


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

LOLLLLLLL TF is he doinnn??


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

lmAo!##


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> I still feel so bad for all the guys in the MITB match, they busted their asses for nothing...


Even worst for Ali since they lied to him up until the last minute where they say sorry dude but we lied to you, its really Brock who is going to win.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brock is jamming tho. :lmao


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Ok, I hate that Lesnar is back, but I'm gonna need that gif :lol


Hes gonna cash in on the WWE Champion and head to Smackdown. So as a Raw Brand guy I won't have my top title on my brand held hostage every week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes another Brock promo. Oh, no. That's right. He doesn't talk.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ali could have just taken the briefcase rather than waiting for Lesnar to come


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> Ok, I hate that Lesnar is back, but I'm gonna need that gif :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Loved the boos for Brock.

True heat for a heel!

Don't see that often in the WWE these days.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> what is the over/under they say beast i the bank this segment ?


Not better odds than Brock using the briefcase as a boombox being the highlight of this show.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Same old shit..... same old shit..... same old shit.....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL it was about 20 seconds into Heyman's promo before Beast in the Bank showed up :lmao


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

MrJT said:


> LOLLLLLLL TF is he doinnn??


Brock gonna Brock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Loved the boos for Brock.
> 
> True heat for a heel!
> 
> Don't see that often in the WWE these days.


This is x pac heat


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Brock is the greatest troll ever :lol cry smarks, cry.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, Last week's omission of Braun Strowman meant no more "Monster in the bank" crap..Instead, we get to be sick of "Beast in the bank". ALready sick of it and we're 5 minutes in

So, once again Brick Lazier wins after his opponents are exhausted...big accomplishment. Next he'll win the title by kicking puppies or something. About all he can handle anymore


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Boom box Brock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Hckykng19 (Jan 31, 2017)

I absolutely love the “I don’t give a fuck Brock”.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh look it's the same boring Paul Heyman promo we've all heard a million fucking times.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kofi Kingston..... you've got a one way ticket to....

SUUUUUU-PLEXXXXX CIIITAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058038561189122049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130624758322589696


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ali taking the briefcase would have been big F you to WWE.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Troll Bork is best Bork


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Yup. And before those title reigns started, the "BIG STAR" I always hear about was tanking the ratings for over a year straight. I don't get it. He's such a "BIG STAR." If that's the case, then why didn't the ratings increase?
> 
> HBK not a ratings draw, but didn't draw as bad as the past couple of years worth of ratings, including Brocks' reign, who didn't even have a Nitro to go head to head with like Shawn and others did. :lmao
> 
> Another fun factoid. Enjoy it.


:lmao 

You should get your head out of HBK's ass funny factoid. To this day he is one of the worst drawing WWE Champios and you can find lots of info on that online.

Roman Reigns and the Shieldettys have been the vocal point in the last couple years maybe that's why ratings tanked and keep on tanking. I mean your champs now are fucking Kofi Kingston and a guy who did homoerotic wrestling videos. But yeah Brock's the ratings killer :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Well Tucker is pre empted for a Trump rally and the game doesn't start till 9, so they should have a good first hour.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Freaking epic :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Oh look it's the same boring Paul Heyman promo we've all heard a million fucking times.


yeah its funny people call him a great promo guy when for the past 5 years he has been mailing it in with the same old boring promo


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

He was holding it up like a boombox


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm did Brock do it to Sami or what 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

such a predictable beginning


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rex Rasslin said:


> :lmao
> 
> You should get your head out of HBK's ass funny factoid. To this day he is one of the worst drawing WWE Champios and you can find lots of info on that online.
> 
> Roman Reigns and the Shieldettys have been the vocal point in the last couple years maybe that's why ratings tanked and keep on tanking. I mean your champs now are fucking Kofi Kingston and a guy who did homoerotic wrestling videos. But yeah Brock's the ratings killer :lol


Brock was Champion for over a year and ratings tanked and tanked and tanked every single week to where we are now.

Fact.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Hckykng19 said:


> I absolutely love the “I don’t give a fuck Brock”.


I don't get the hate for Brock. He's the best in this PC era, and it shows with how butthurt everyone gets over him


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate this so much lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Heyman.... stop it.....

Bwahahaha!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is boring as fuck ALREADY.

:lmao


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Even worst for Ali since they lied to him up until the last minute where they say sorry dude but we lied to you, its really Brock who is going to win.


Seriously ? Mustafa Ali as a top champion in WWE ? 

NO WAY. NO HOW !!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Brock was Champion for over a year and ratings tanked and tanked and tanked every single week to where we are now.
> 
> Fact.


Its funny people keep pretending Brock is so over and a ratings getter when the ratings tanked under him and he has been getting booed for the past 2 years because eno one wants to see him anymore


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Troll Brock is really gold right now. Someone please come out so Brock can no sell it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ffs just stfu Heyman


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

....Listen to the crowd! They're stunned into silence!...Or they don't give a rat's ass about the guys in the ring..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Boooooring. Nothing more boring than Paul Heyman's promos.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Heyman sucks. I'd enjoy this a lot more if Brock was taunting the crowd without having to hear this fat slob.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This is like Randy Orton dancing!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Seriously ? Mustafa Ali as a top champion in WWE ?
> 
> NO WAY. NO HOW !!!


You know Kofi took his spot and if Ali didnt get hurt that Ali would be WWE champion right now right


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

HE WASN’T PART OF THE MATCH!


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Brock won the briefcase HAHHAHAHAHAHA, so predictable

Brock and Heyman come out and and taunt the fans complaining about him being a part timer

says hes gonna cash in at super showdown

Seth comes in and says he doesnt have a problem with it because hes a fighting champion unlike brock

no saving WWE now, its too late.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Destroy this geek Bork take your belt back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

The real crowd vacuum is Brock. They don't even give him any reaction


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BURN IT DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Boooooring. Nothing more boring than Paul Heyman's promos.


Actually nothing more boring than all of the geeks on the roster. Cry some more. Brock is a legend


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh Seth, be careful please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally some life in the arena.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh great here comes Hamtaro Rollins to make everyone change the channel.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> BURN IT DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


Yeah he really burns down the ratings with his boring self.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar's already teasing hitting Rollins with the briefcase.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock is definitely cashing in on Kofi. Its been real Kofi.:sad:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First time there was a reaction in the arena tonight was when Seth came out. Good stuff.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'm 8 minutes late. Heymans talking, so I must have not missed anything.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I hope Brock F-5’s this geek and cashes in right now. Rollins sucks


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone remember The Beast in the East vs Kofi?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock actually wrestling on Raw? LOL yeah ok...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love the Rollins/Lesnar/Heyman chemistry!!!!


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Seth Rollins is boring as fuck. He won the title to see if ratings would improve and they keep tanking. Brock can save WWE!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock will cash in when he pleases pissant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Actually nothing more boring than all of the geeks on the roster. Cry some more. Brock is a legend


Being a legend doesnt mean hes useless now and so is Heyman


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I still bet they save this for Summerslam.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Seth fuck him up and kick his ass back to Canada where he belongs.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Fighting champion is the term that should be banned


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock's lazy ass wrestling on TV. Yeah, right.

:mj4


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MetalKiwi said:


> Anyone remember The Beast in the East vs Kofi?


I remember Kofi being violated in every orifice in that match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes chants :lol

So these dumb fucks in the crowd want to see a part time Universal Champion again.

Idiots.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Ooooooooohh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Brock is definitely cashing in on Kofi. Its been real Kofi.:sad:


Worst thing that can happen and probably will.

Brock beats Seth at Saudi in his return match, then Brock cashes in on Kofi to have both titles.

I could see Vince doing that just to spite the fans


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They acknowledged Becky & Seth being a couple on TV lol.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ouch. Paul just ended Seth's entire career.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Seth fuck him up and kick his ass back to Canada where he belongs.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Oh yeah Seth really messed him up last time by kicking him in the groin. If this was a legit fight Brock would destroy this geek


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ouch :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol Heyman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130625243582799874


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

already skimming around for something else to watch.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Rollins is so trash


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hell of a segment so far.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:damn

Rollins :buried


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KOFI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Never been this happy to see Kofi show up!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DOUBLE CASH IN RIGHT NOW BORK GET ALL
THE GOLD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock can't say a word for himself. WHAT A FUCKING GEEK.

:ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Kofi, but I like Seth more so I'd rather Brock go after Kofi. Sorry Kofi lol.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> You know Kofi took his spot and if Ali didnt get hurt that Ali would be WWE champion right now right


If that was the plan then Vince needs to be put in a home.

Any other cruiserweight division superstar could have been put in his position all have the same type in ring ability. So Akira Tozawa could have been easily put in the same spot. 

Ali brings nothing in terms of character and his promos forgettable. I can't even remember any of his promos.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This segment is fire 


Stay away brotha Kofi :mj2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Oh yeah Seth really messed him up last time by kicking him in the groin. If this was a legit fight Brock would destroy this geek


If it was a legit fight, Seth would have pulled out a gun and shot Lesnar like any other sane person would do. :argh::argh::argh:


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Kill them both!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I remember Kofi being violated in every orifice in that match.


Indeed


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Paul is a savage on the mic. Good lord!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This wildcard rule sucks


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Get outta here Kofi. Kayfabe Brock/Real life Brock would kill Kofi in 5 seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Raw and Smackdown Live freezes for me during the opening segment EVERY WEEK for like two months now!!!

I wanted to see this promo live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUGG YOU USA!!!!! 

No other channel is glitching!!!

YOU BASTIDS ARRRRGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Kofi sounds like a little kid trying to act tough :lmao

I didn't even want Brock to win MITB but I hope he squashes both of these geeks.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can’t believe this geek Kofi is a champion fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> DOUBLE CASH IN RIGHT NOW BORK GET ALL
> THE GOLD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

where's kofi's pecs?


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

These two look like total geeks next to Brock.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the fuck is Heyman talking about? Brock is not a ratings draw and he never defends anything :lmao


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Kofi.....;doesn't seem legit as a champion 
sorry but.....No


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Oh yeah Seth really messed him up last time by kicking him in the groin. If this was a legit fight Brock would destroy this geek


didn't your guy attack this 'Geek" before the bell. The beast fears the geek!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If I was a champion and Brock tried to cash it in, would just get myself DQ'd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a corny ass line by Heyman. Holy shit.

:lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That was extremely gay to end on that sentence Heyman.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Yess Brock will win both titles tonight!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three Way Winner Take All match. :brock4


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

That's a good way to keep people watching eh ?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Why is he calling it heavyweight champion?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This new title better not look like a fucking toy like the rest of them do these days.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Title has green in it...has to do with Saudi Arabia I bet.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait, so Kofi is here and so is Seth. Don't they have a unification match to resume???


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Always wanted to use this expression: "They need a new title like a hen needs a flag".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who's losing their title tonight!?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LFMAO teasing a cash in to get people to watch :lmao

Literally Heyman begging people not to tune out.

Spoiler: He's not cashing in and will tease cashing it in.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Raw just stopped freezing.

I missed what happened when Kofi came out!

I can't see WWE opening segments live anymore....

My life is incomplete!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

There's Lashley, the guy who should have won the MITB last night. A guy who actually wrestles and isnt lazy in his matches, oh yeah and actually shows up


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Hawkins vs Ryder vs Titus vs Dana vs Drake Maverick for the WWE Catering Championship.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

So, the hook for the show is if Brock cashes in or not, but the deal is, when was the last time Brock actually wrestled a match on tv?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Geek geek geek geek geek geek geek geek geek geek geek geek geek

Get a fucking thesaurus you clowns.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Legit don’t care about anything else except Bray and Lacey now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Oh yeah Seth really messed him up last time by kicking him in the groin. If this was a legit fight Brock would destroy this geek


But wwe is fake get over it kiddo. Its a unrealistic sports entertainment since the beginning.
With the same logic Corbin should be world champion because he has experience with boxing or whatever he did in the past? It doesnt matter.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

they just buried their two top champions in this segment 
it's incredible! they made two champions ( ONE OF WHICH ALREADY BEAT BROCK) and made them look like geeks.....
it was cool at first since Seth and Brock have history together, but when Kofi came....it made them both look like geeks...


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

kofi has no chest. how is he gonna beat brock?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Trophies said:


> Title has green in it...has to do with Saudi Arabia I bet.


Fuck, are they bringing this one back???


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock is never gonna wrestle on Raw. There won't be a cash-in tonight lol. I'll be super surprised if there is.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lashley and Zayn sucks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is so bad.

Are we pretending like Kofi stands a chance against Brock whenever and however he chooses to get his shot?

Brock could go through 5 consecutive iron man matches and he'd still squash Kofi in a minute.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> This is x pac heat


I like some good ole X-Pac heat from time to time!


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Brock to cash in on the new championship


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

All the geeks saying hi to Foley. Jobber title CONFIRMED.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Vince and company are doing a great job creating and booking Geeks cause they r all over the roster.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

i've gotta say i like how they're doing more backstage stuff...I can tell they've brought in new writers and contributors.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm gonna say that the new title will be a big dissappointment and won't be the hardcore title at all.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm amped for the new title. 

I want it to be something like a TV title that's defended every week.

Also I'm not complaining that we get Taker/Goldberg.... 

But we couldn't get Taker/Sting in 2015?

SMMFH!


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Patrick Sledge said:


> kofi has no chest. how is he gonna beat brock?


Remember when Like I faced Brock in Japan? Thats what happened to his chest


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

someone said it's forsure the hardcore title...and it's gonna be the 24/7 rule again.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I am so happy i didnt watch last night and I just turned it on, dangerously close to quitting watching raw for a good while. lol. Thank God they got the belt off of Becky no ratings tho.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Foley almost exposed the belt, then Titus basically took it out the bag lol. 

But that opening segment was hot and exciting! Say what you want about Brock, that crowd already got their money's worth tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The best part about a title like this is it gives the jobbers some kind of stories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Can't find it..Whoever said the "Catering title", I owe you a 'add to reputation'


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

i hope it's a jobber title or an intergender title. bring back intergender wrestling!


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I predict it's a Saudi Arabian Championship, defended twice a year. They probably don't want to keep doing these gimmick competitions like Greatest Royal Rumble and World Cup.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Kofi and Rollins both need to lose the belts they are corny as fuck and belong to the midcard/indies..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yikes, that main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lashley and Corbin.

Two nerds.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I will not be staying up for that main event. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Honey Bucket said:


> Geek geek geek geek geek geek geek geek geek geek geek geek geek
> 
> Get a fucking thesaurus you clowns.


Why though? I love the term. I think its actual wrestling lingo at this point.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Another tagmatch. God damn lol


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm not even that big a fan of Kofi, but I do think the "geek" meme is played out. Trolling is fine, but at least be creative about it. 

Also, Paul is still stale as fuck.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That main event :imout


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> I predict it's a Saudi Arabian Championship, defended twice a year. They probably don't want to keep doing these gimmick competitions like Greatest Royal Rumble and World Cup.


i hate this for the fact it's most likely true


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kofi standing up to Brock fucking Lesnar lmao. I am in the twlight zone of stupidity.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love the New Day, Kofi is having amazing matches (better than Seth), but Rollins is more of a star and better talker. Just have Brock take it from Kofi so we can have Reign's coronation part 5. Have it tonight and get those ratings up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince HAS to be senile to be booking this shit. HAS to be.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That main event sure will put butts in seats :eyeroll


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Patrick Sledge said:


> i hope it's a jobber title or an intergender title. bring back intergender wrestling!


How is that gonna work with the feminist community who gonna bitch when a man punches a woman?


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just hearing Baron's name annoys me. The joy of being pushed because you're 6'6.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Braun Strowman sucks. Mr. Awful On The Mic


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

No better way to take the air out of a building than by mentioning Corbin.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

seth and Kofi vs corbin and Lashley :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
this is glorious :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooh let me predict what'll happen - Seth & Kofi will win, Brock will come out and stand there and act like a twat. Nothing else will happen and the show will end :lol


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Corbin in another RAW mainevent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not hardcore title. Just a 24 7 title


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is the first RAW I've watched in a couple weeks because I wanted to see what the new title was going to be and I'm already regretting my decision to tune in.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Braun is so cringeworthy


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf is going on right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lately Sami has been a pathetic toy. He took over Ambroses role


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wait, what was the medal Braun won in Saudi last year? Bet they're making that into the new belt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rene has to go. She's dogshit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

They can't even book an entertaining backstage fight anymore. What a joke of a company.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

What is the main tonight? Based on what you guys say Im out. lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a main event.

Why the fuck are Seth and Kofi teaming up anyway, ugh. I hope that geek Kofi gets his ass beat by Brock tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope we don’t have to wait until super showdown for the belt to debut I want this shit started 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Rene has to go. She's dogshit.


3 person booths never work.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So let me get this right...Lashley is a heel but isn't gonna take a shot from behind at Braun why exactly?


This sucks.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Bobby do something 

Sami is gold.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Braun Strowman sucks. Mr. Awful On The Mic


He has the delivery of a 2nd grader.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

They absolutely LOVE Corbin...but it's not gonna happen, they need to keep him in the midcard. having him main event every RAW is one of the major reasons the ratings are in the shitter.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Why is Lashley just randomly standing around in the back ?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yikes...it was a belt...Yeah, whoever said that is probably right.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> Oooh let me predict what'll happen - Seth & Kofi will win, Brock will come out and stand there and act like a twat. Nothing else will happen and the show will end :lol


they made even you cynical? :lol you were always happy , you are embracing the darkness :lol 





good lord! Renee has to hate! the lines being fed to her, it's basically just OH EH HUM AH and generic lines that means nothing....
I already listened to her podcast , she is charismatic and is a very good orator , so this is on wwe's bullshit.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Come on Zayn!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> What is the main tonight? Based on what you guys say Im out. lol


 lmao don't you want to stick around for Brock teasing/somene ruining the cash. They're going to play this shit out to try get ratings up, the smart ones who have learnt from the years of their booking know nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sami is basically a jobber


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Lashley needs Lio Rush. Just sayin.
I actually enjoyed him with Lio


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AEW's TV show cant come soon enough. Even though their roster is complete garbage maybe just maybe when there is another wrestling show on the air the WWE will actually fucking try.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why are they jobbing Sami out so bad lately? I don’t like the guy but I don’t get it lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami should be competing for US and IC title, not jobbing to the biggest jobber on the roster...

FFS!


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

That power slam is one of the most protected finishers in the company


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lars Sullivan is one of the most destructive forces ever seen, apparently.

No one is buying that shit, you stupid fucks, and no one gives a shit about the CAW looking mother fucker.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

here's renee on commentary: "OOH, UH, OOH, UFF, OOH"

SHUT. THE. FUCK. UP.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ace said:


> lmao don't you want to stick around for Brock teasing/somene ruining the cash. They're going to play this shit out to try get ratings up, the smart ones who have learnt from the years of their booking know nothing is going to happen.


Fuck man just tell me the main. Let me guess and keep in mind i MISSED the opening segment. Corbin and Lashley vs Rollins and Roman.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Sami is buried. Again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is Lars ass on the mic? I've legitimately have never heard him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Are they insane? Having Lars do a live in-ring interview????


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Why are they jobbing Sami out so bad lately? I don’t like the guy but I don’t get it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have mic skills in modern WWE you get punished for it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No more Becky Two Belts wens3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

a Battle Royal championship. Just throw in all the guys in catering and you get your money's worth.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MrJT said:


> They absolutely LOVE Corbin...but it's not gonna happen, they need to keep him in the midcard. having him main event every RAW is one of the major reasons the ratings are in the shitter.


Uh. The show that pulled the record low rating had AJ and Seth in the main event segment bud. But dont let facts weigh ya down.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TAG MATCH MAIN EVENT. Oh brother. Will either brand's tag team champions do anything at all tonight? I won't hold my breath.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> Fuck man just tell me the main. Let me guess and keep in mind i MISSED the opening segment. Corbin and Lashley vs Rollins and Roman.


Close - Rollins and Kofi


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Brock should come out during the Becky segment


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Braun just comes out and kill dudes. They really need to give him a good feud because he's just spinning his wheels at this point.

Lars coming out to speak? On a live mic!? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

honestly they have 30 fucking writers and it's practically the same 3 hours of shite each and every week, i honestly think i'm done with it now after 35 years of being a fan of it.

enjoy the rest because i'm out


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Lars Sullivan is one of the most destructive forces ever seen, apparently.
> 
> No one is buying that shit, you stupid fucks, and no one gives a shit about the CAW looking mother fucker.




This made me lol bc I thought you were serious in the beginning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> AEW's TV show cant come soon enough. Even though their roster is complete garbage maybe just maybe when there is another wrestling show on the air the WWE will actually fucking try.


Why watch wrestling at all? I am pretty sure there are better things to do in life than watching wrestling


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Imagine if this is the new belt


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lars is terrible


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh. The show that pulled the record low rating had AJ and Seth in the main event segment bud. But dont let facts weigh ya down.


Not interested in what Main event drew the lowest my mans, Corbin has been pushed huge for the past 6 months and is almost always in the main. Ratings= drizzling shits - You do the math, i'm out.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow .. This might not go well. Hoping for the best


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lars what are your thoughts on Kalisto stiffing you? And your thoughts on Mexicans in general?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Lars Sullivan didn't really get over last night, didn't seem to do anything with his issues, people just didn't care.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This loser.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh god Charly has to be out here interviewing this freak? I feel bad for her :beckylol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally they give the guy mic time LOL


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lars should ask Charly "how'd you like my internet trolling, baby?"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Charly looking at Lar’s cock or something?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

These cunts love insulting everyone's intelligence.

This big lug throws around a few jobbers and apparently we've never seen anything like him?

JUST FUCK OFF.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Unparalleled? Even the Shield did waaay more damage. So did Nexus.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Fuck man just tell me the main. Let me guess and keep in mind i MISSED the opening segment. Corbin and Lashley vs Rollins and Roman.


 Corbin and Lashley vs Rollins and Kofi.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

I want to do things to Charly. Unspeakable things


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get a racist bigot chant going?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Lars better running power bomb Charly here


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Did they use to call Snitsky destructive as well?


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

The crowd goes mild.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF!

:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Time for Lars to heat some more Mexicans up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Isn't Lars on Smackdown? So he used the wildcard to do an interview?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TOTAL NON-STOP ACTING!

Talk talk talk, bicker bicker bicker, cash on the hog's head...blah blah blah

We're gonna go close to an hour before a proper match happens.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never thought I'd say this, but thank you Lucha House Party.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Ace said:


> LFMAO teasing a cash in to get people to watch :lmao
> 
> Literally Heyman begging people not to tune out.
> 
> Spoiler: He's not cashing in and will tease cashing it in.


Didn't work. I watched 10 minutes then got the hell out of there. They are absolutely INCAPABLE of doing anything out of their comfort zone funk they have been in for what seems like decades.

Newsflash guys. What you're doing isn't working. People are giving up. You NEED to try something different


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Boldgerg said:


> This big lug throws around a few robbers


Well in that case, I might actually like the guy.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lars should probably feud with a white person before it looks really bad


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lucha House Party...what a joke :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> These cunts love insulting everyone's intelligence.
> 
> This big lug throws around a few robbers and apparently we've never seen anything like him?
> 
> JUST FUCK OFF.



They called him the biggest free agent signing in WWE history like a month ago :beckylol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MrJT said:


> Not interested in what Main event drew the lowest my mans, Corbin has been pushed huge for the past 6 months and is almost always in the main. Ratings= drizzling shits - You do the math, i'm out.


Talks about record low ratings..doesnt wanna discuss who drew the record low. Lol awesome.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I thought he was looking at her cleavage


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Charly Caruso on screen time!

Oh and interviewing Lars Sullivan too.

Edit: Ugh, Lucha House Party ruined Charly Time!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince must be loving knowing that Lars is a bigot and he's still squashing Hispanics. :vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd should chant *RACIST!* at him to see how he handles it. I bet Vince would freak. :lmao


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lucha House Party fpalm Lars is a joke :lol


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

These idiots are coming back for more, why?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Doesnt wwe have enough jobbers why are these 3 still employed


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Isn't Lars on Smackdown? So he used the wildcard to do an interview?


 Brand split is dead, forget the wildcard bull crap. It's dead.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Look at this geek struggling with the Lucha House Party :lmao

Nobody has to worry about Lars ever getting a real push.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

And the point of that was?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lars Sullivan's punishment for racism is getting stiffed by 3 jobber Mexicans. Vince, you sly old dog!

:vince3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/AJ.

:banderas


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Curious to see a crowd like Philly and how they treat Lars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Literally could hear a pin drop during that entire segment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Charly always fine as fuck


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Lars is not getting over and "the freak", I'm over hearing Cole say that already


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Lars should be a campaigner for Trump 2020


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well I guess there's his first feud?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

The only thing that stops Lars Sullivan from becoming a multiple time champion will be Lars Sullivan.

Other than that this guy is a freak of nature. He's the biggest 6-3 330 pounder i have ever seen. Looks and comes off twice as big.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Talks about record low ratings..doesnt wanna discuss who drew the record low. Lol awesome.


:austin3
Never mentioned Record low ratings, simply stated the Ratings are hot garbage. Deal with your buddy being a massive factor in that. :brock4


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Its the gymnast Ricochet


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Lars should be a campaigner for Trump 2020


No jobbers allowed on the Trump Train, sorry.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lars buried.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ricochet and Cesaro :bjpenn


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Lars Sullivan is one of those Pro-American dudes that feels like his people are losing the country to illegals, So how should WWE punish him?

Give him and anti american gimmick


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Add Lars to the trash bin of dead in the water heels. No one would care if he feuded with Roman, if that's a long term goal.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What the fuck was that shitty soundbite they added to the start of Ricochet's theme? Why must they continue to fuck with stuff that doesn't need fucking with.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK so since we saw Cesaro beat Ricochet a few weeks back, does he get his win back tonight?

Why not have Ricochet face someone new?

And... you know... let Cesaro beat someone this week?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They gave Ricochet an amazing entrance and then wasted him in tag matches for over a month.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

GloriousLunatic said:


> The only thing that stops Lars Sullivan from becoming a multiple time champion will be Lars Sullivan.
> 
> Other than that this guy is a freak of nature. He's the biggest 6-3 330 pounder i have ever seen. Looks and comes off twice as big.


No he doesn't.

Doesn't look anywhere near as physically impressive or imposing as prime Goldberg/Lesnar/Batista.

He's also never 330 in a million fucking years. These idiots are trying to tell us he weighs 65lbs more than Lashley. Pathetic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesaro vs Ricochet :bjpenn


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

should be a good match coming up


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Lets go Cesaro!!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Close - Rollins and Kofi


Would like to see Bork come out and starch both of these fucking ham and eggers


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> OK so since we saw Cesaro beat Ricochet a few weeks back, does he get his win back tonight?
> 
> Why not have Ricochet face someone new?
> 
> And... you know... let Cesaro beat someone this week?


50/50 booking brah.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MrJT said:


> :austin3
> Never mentioned Record low ratings, simply stated the Ratings are hot garbage. Deal with your buddy being a massive factor in that. :brock4


Baron Corbin has never been on an hour of RAW that dipped below 2 million viewers. AJ and Seth headlined the one that did.


So i mean..numbers are numbers lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bork won’t cash in but I bet his stands tall over all 4 guys in the tag match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I'd rather watch broken down, washed out Oldberg vs lazy Taker than Lars on TV twice a week.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lets all pretend people want to see Baron Corbin do ANYTHING AT ALL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

When the fuck did Cesaro get braces????

:lmao :lmao :lmao

fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh Cesaro new music.... not bad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro has new music?!.. Way better than the sirens.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Baron Corbin has never been on an hour of RAW that dipped below 2 million viewers. AJ and Seth headlined the one that did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Baron Corbin is both WWE and the fans scapegoat. 

New Cesaro theme is TRASH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They finally created Cesaro's own theme. Not bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> When the fuck did Cesaro get braces????
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> fpalm



Didn't he get his teeth all fucked up in a match like a year ago?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When did Cesaro get a new entrance????????????????????????????


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Cesaro has new theme music which means Sheamus career is over


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another shitty current day WWE theme. I wish I wasn't surprised.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

What is with Cesaros generic entrance theme holy crap.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

SPCDRI said:


> Lets all pretend people want to see Baron Corbin do ANYTHING AT ALL.


I don't have to pretend. I'm a Baron Corbin guy.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

How epic is cesaros theme?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't he get his teeth all fucked up in a match like a year ago?


I have no idea. I remember the incident, but I didn't know it made him get braces, if that is the case.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That's a sick entrance but you could hear a church mouse pissing on cotton during it. Its a shame what happened to Cesaro, he should be much more popular. I would have had him be a heavyweight champion at least once by now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just give me a strongly booked Cesaro vs. Brock. :vince$


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why is Cesaro using Apollo Crews theme?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy shit, I totally forgot about AJ. A Ricochet/AJ feud would be sick as fuck. 

What the fuck is Cesaro's theme? Sounds like it belongs in a movie trailer or some motivational video. :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

commentary talking like they've never heard of Ricochet vs Cesaro....when we've seen them 3 times already on Raw.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> How epic is cesaros theme?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


I'd give it -3/10.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

A really generic WWE theme


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Baron Corbin is both WWE and the fans scapegoat.
> 
> New Cesaro theme is TRASH
> 
> ...


Yep. They blame a guy who has never been world champion for the shit ratings. Its not his job to draw ratings. That is on Seth, Kofi and Brock.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Cesaro's new music is miles better than the last music he had.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Yep. They blame a guy who has never been world champion for the shit ratings. Its not his job to draw ratings. That is on Seth, Kofi and Brock.


WRONG

Its vince and the writing team to draw ratings.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Lars should be given a rapist, anti-abortion gimmick. Suits him well


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dammit! I step away and miss Cesaro's new theme?!

FUGGGG!


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Cesaro's pre-Swagger theme was one of the most appropriate themes for a wrestler that there's ever been. Tells you everything about his character - European, cool, kind of aloof and a physical marvel.






Why they keep lumbering him with these shitty generic themes I don't know.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

They should call Cesaro Mr Monday Night Raw. Guy never has a bad match


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Bring back the real american theme!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y'all shitting on Cesaro's theme song, like it wouldn't miles better than his last theme :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Dammit! I step away and miss Cesaro's new theme?!
> 
> FUGGGG!


TBH, you didn't miss much!


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

American_Nightmare said:


> Cesaro's new music is miles better than the last music he had.


True, but it's a tallest midget competition.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> When the fuck did Cesaro get braces????
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> fpalm


He has had them since he broke his front teeth and had to get that fixed. I think that was several years ago..? He usually has that mouth guard, which is probably why you haven't noticed until now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Here am I actually being entertained by Ricochet and they wanna shove a picture-in-picture ad in my face.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Yep. They blame a guy who has never been world champion for the shit ratings. Its not his job to draw ratings. That is on Seth, Kofi and Brock.


Its everybody's job to be a draw, but the third hour is the death hour. Gonna be a minor miracle if its above 2.3

A real ratings pop draw would be like, 25 percent more people, like a 2 million viewer segment doing 2.4 or 2.5 million. I wouldn't bet on it, but I'm open to them making a believer out of me. 

A 20 minute talk segment setting up yet another cobbled together match is a nope from me though. Only MITB juices it up.

How many times is RAW's first hour gonna have 20 minutes of babble setting up a cobbled together tag match? Fuckin' ponderous, man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Southerner said:


> He has had them since he broke his front teeth and had to get that fixed. I think that was several years ago..? He usually has that mouth guard, which is probably why you haven't noticed until now.


The mouthguard would explain it. I've seen him wear that before. But never the braces.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was one of the nastiest backbreakers ever.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Britz94xD said:


> They should call Cesaro Mr Monday Night Raw. Guy never has a bad match


Cesaro is top 5 in the wwe including nxt.
He got the height,strength,charisma and im ring skills.

Thr lack of mic skills is the only reason why he will never becomr world champion sadly.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Good match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait isn't this the second time Cesaro has beaten ricochet


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey I like the Cesaro's new theme!

But a damn singles title on this man!

Put the new title him!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> WRONG
> 
> Its vince and the writing team to draw ratings.


Funny how smarks never had a problem blaming Corbin before. Now that a smark darling is champ and ratings have gotten even worse y'all shift the blame to Vince :lmao

Vince is the problem but there's no consistency from smarks. You guys only blame Vince when its convenient.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

The ring work actually woke up the crowd a bit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Has Ricochet won a singles match yet?

Also, more and more people are hopping on the Corbin express. Hop on board before it’s too late and he’s champ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The KT tape is fucking ridiculous amd Cesaro's new theme sounds like it should be in Naruto triumphant moments.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cesaro getting a lot of wins, somehow he should be Kofi's next feud. they mesh. 

Why was Ricochet wearing AJ's gear?


----------



## AlphaBeta (May 16, 2019)

I just got in. Has anything worthwhile happened yet? Any news on the title Foley's introducing? Thanks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

THAT WAS A SICK BACKBREAKER! LOOKED LIKE IT BELONGED IN MORTAL KOMBAT OR BLOODSPORT. MOTHERFUCKIN BANE! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoping Cesaro gets some kinda push, with Sheamus out the picture. They've booked him pretty well in the past weeks.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Swindle said:


> The ring work actually woke up the crowd a bit.


Wow, imagine wrestling fans getting hot for good pro wrestling on something called World Wrestling Entertainment!

:x

I don't blame them for falling asleep during the first 40 minutes. Shit!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck are they gonna feed Corbin to AJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ricochet is like my French friends


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AlphaBeta said:


> I just got in. Has anything worthwhile happened yet? Any news on the title Foley's introducing? Thanks.


You haven't missed anything except an hour of absolute shit TV


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

That heat for Corbin :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Funny how smarks never had a problem blaming Corbin before. Now that a smark darling is champ and ratings have gotten even worse y'all shift the blame to Vince :lmao
> 
> Vince is the problem but there's no consistency from smarks. You guys only blame Vince when its convenient.


Stop making strawman arguments you just embarrass yourself.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Good showing for cesaro.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Corbin is just so good at being unlikable


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Doooog


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AJ/Corbin feud... :lauren


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Roman again on RAW :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Da fuck? Corbin better straight up murder AJ later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Wildcare rule. Reigns on Raw...again. :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

What an butthole thing to do, AJ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give AJ a mime gimmick. :bryanlol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3 weeks in a row with this guy :mj4 :mj4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they can't even change up who is on the wildcard shake ups FFS


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Elias needs to lay Reigns out here


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I wish I was Bill Gates.

I'd buy WWE just to shut it down and never speak of it again.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

A boring Corbin segment rolled into a regins appearance Vince just fuck off and die already


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> This Wildcare rule. Reigns on Raw...again. :lol


The Reigns Rule! Big Dog goes where he wants!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait... who wrote that?!

Got my boy Corbin lookin like a whole bytch with that slap and just saying "You'll pay for that one..."

Maaaaaan pleeeeeease!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"Roman taking advantage of the wildcard rule "...so the others dont know how to?? Lmfao :heston 
Let's face it..the wildcard rule is only for the same people. ... you're not going to have some random jobber coming on the show and Michael Cole saying he's taking advantage of the Wild Card rules


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a feeling Vince only made the wild card rule so he can still have Roman on RAW.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Corbin to screw AJ somehow tonight and AJ to come in for a Bork and heel beatdown later?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How wild is it if its the same 5 people every week? Let Roman Reigns stay home once. They're running him into the ground already.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

That dog animation was cool.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Ricochet looked legit hurt. Hope he's okay


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Roman again on RAW :lol


:vince7: "B-but muh w-wild card rule, d-damn it!" *sniffles from hurt fee fees"


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Stop making strawman arguments you just embarrass yourself.


You can't refute it because you know its true. Smarks are hypocrites. You hate Corbin because he doesn't flip or look like he got lost on his way to a magic gathering.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

6 months ago I hated Corbin like get off my screen hate....now I hate him but it’s the right hate for a heel...he’s an ass, ain’t terrible in the ring...I’m starting to kind of get behind him a little


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

bradatar said:


> Fuck are they gonna feed Corbin to AJ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or worse... They'll feed AJ to Corbin! :hutz


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

blaird said:


> 6 months ago I hated Corbin like get off my screen hate....now I hate him but it’s the right hate for a heel...he’s an ass, ain’t terrible in the ring...I’m starting to kind of get behind him a little


If I had a promotion Baron Corbin would be my top Heel in my company and Champion.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

More Roman, thanks for the WC, Vince.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Could you overexpose Roman any more? He's the main focus of both shows therefore the primary deliverer of "ratings." :reigns2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> You can't refute it because you know its true. Smarks are hypocrites. You hate Corbin because he doesn't flip or look like he got lost on his way to a magic gathering.


I dont need to refute it, you need to prove its true since you made the claim. Show me where someone said Corbin soley to blame for the ratings being bad
ill wait


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130638853046382592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130639087885529091


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wildcard rule is so god damn stupid haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Shane o mac!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just unveil the championship now so I can tune out


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Was wondering when we'd get Shane on screen. Not that I wanted it mind you


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait....

Did Shane go over Miz.... AGAIN... so that he can look STRONG for Roman....?

.........................


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now fucking Shane here, too.

:ha


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> You can't refute it because you know its true. Smarks are hypocrites. You hate Corbin because he doesn't flip or look like he got lost on his way to a magic gathering.


No he just looks like a 40 year old waiter at olive garden


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> I have a feeling Vince only made the wild card rule so he can still have Roman on RAW.


Wait, did him showing up 3 weeks in a row tip you off? It tipped me off, too. There's nothing that can slip by us!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I wouldn't buy it, but that sleeveless hoodie Roman got on kinda fire


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ just slapped Corbin in the face and he did nothing.

Cucked :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What will AEW do to counter the WWE if CM Punk returns?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don’t get it either and look Shane moved on so Miz just cleanly lost a feud to Shane 

Makes no sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

THE BEST IN THE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Your father fucking sucks at his job these days, you *********.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What will AEW do to counter the WWE if CM Punk returns?


Jon Moxley


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> I dont need to refute it, you need to prove its true since you made the claim. Show me where someone said Corbin soley to blame for the ratings being bad
> 
> ill wait


Dude why you still talking ?

Just look at the username.
Never argue with Hogan,Steiner,Nashtards who are still stuck in the 90s who keep remind you that "vanilla midgets" are shit.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I dont need to refute it, you need to prove its true since you made the claim. Show me where someone said Corbin soley to blame for the ratings being bad
> ill wait


I'm not going to dig through old Raw threads to prove something to you :lmao

There are posts from other people in this very thread blaming Baron and Brock for the ratings being shit and you didn't respond to them. You see me name Seth and Kofi and you instantly got triggered.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shane is more overexposed than Roman. :tripsscust


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Man this show sucks fpalm also I love how Roman is supposed to be a SD star


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What will AEW do to counter the WWE if CM Punk returns?


CM Punk is never coming back.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sooooo fuckinggggg borrrringggg.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Basically Roman is going to be on RAW every week unless the Wildcard rule is removed and brand split stays. They may as well just make it official.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman's going bald at the top.

I'll be first to coin his soon to be new nickname....

THE BIG BALD!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Patrick Sledge said:


> CM Punk is never coming back.


One day he will similar to Bret Hart 2010.
It will just be too late sadly.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait....
> 
> Did Shane go over Miz.... AGAIN... so that he can look STRONG for Roman....?
> 
> .........................


The major storylines are Brock and/or Shield member fighting one another or a McMahon. That's it. So if you don't like it, there's a basketball game or a hockey game pr a baseball game or a football game on during most RAWs, so...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> *I'm not going to dig through old Raw threads to prove something to you :lmao
> *
> There are posts from other people in this very thread blaming Baron and Brock for the ratings being shit and you didn't respond to them. You see me name Seth and Kofi and you instantly got triggered.


That is what I thought and the people blaming Brock are doing it in response to claiming HBK was not a draw and a ratings killer. They are saying oh you want to show how low ratings were under HBK then look at them under brock.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Roman/Shane feud, after Shane slipped out of his shirt in Hell in the Cell, how does Roman stand a chance? How could he possibly overcome the odds?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Brock using the Briefcase as a boombox was the funniest thing in the WWE...EVER!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew and Roman again fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> I don’t get it either and look Shane moved on so Miz just cleanly lost a feud to Shane
> 
> Makes no sense
> 
> ...


Should we even be shocked? 

Lmfao!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Here comes Drew...and there go the fans to the bathrooms and to get food.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Again? :kobefacepalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Such a fresh matchup


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Drew's gonna kill you!
Drew's gonna kill you!
Drew's gonna kill you!
Drew's gonna kill you!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is what I thought


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Really getting tired of Roman and this sympathy crap


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew is such a bum these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Drew is now a goon for Shane


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Here comes Drew...and there go the fans to the bathrooms and to get food.


If Mandy Rose is Gods greatest creation. Than Drew McIntyre is the mold for which all men were created from.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I cannot believe there was a time in my life when I thought Shane back in the company could be the secret sauce to really elevate the programming. Goodness gracious. 

"The two great tragedies in life are not getting what you want...and getting it."-Oscar Wilde


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> I cannot believe there was a time in my life when I thought Shane back in the company could be the secret sauce to really elevate the programming. Goodness gracious.
> 
> "The two great tragedies in life are not getting what you want...and getting it."-Oscar Wilde


Its also funny how people thought HHH running the company would be a bad thing, now everyone is calling for that


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Belee dat!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

We want Brock dammit


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can we please announce the title already? Ready to turn this crap off


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the USO’s gotta admit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Worst exchange of promos ever


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sigh can they please stop making Reigns face Drew?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Drew and Roman again fpalm


That's the last straw for me tonight.

uttahere


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Horrible segment. 

Roman's delivery is bad and the only thing they got is Shane trolling fans with the best in the world bit.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Usos vs Revival should be good


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG raw has only been on for an hour, I could have swore its been two


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What are the odds that Roman can upset the BITW? :shane :reigns2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Usos theme song


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Officially done watching this crap show


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WWE, you sickos, why didn't you just have Foley, my favorite, show up at the top of the hour, announce the 24/7, crown a champ and show some craziness happening?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That segment was weird, are Roman & Drew having a match later? The way Shane talked made it sound like it was happening now LOL.

I'm so tired of Shane at this point, meh.

I also hate that they just put Drew with people constantly, when is he ever gonna be on his own for longer than a few weeks?

Also Roman's haters should be happy he's stuck with Shane and not in the title picture...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

McIntyre vs. Reigns for the umpteenth time...

And on top of that, Drew's involved as a lackey instead of headstrong badass...


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Shane vs Roman has become a Raw feud i guess?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can something interesting please happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


GREATEST GIF EVER


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I thought Drew would turn face after what happened last night


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> That segment was weird, are Roman & Drew having a match later? The way Shane talked made it sound like it was happening now LOL.
> 
> I'm so tired of Shane at this point, meh.
> 
> ...


Shhhh, don't mention Reigns and titles together... Vince may hear you... :laugh:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big E back already? Hmm.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait didn't Roman said he was done with Elias and then there's a commercial Smackdown saying he's going to take on Elias LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> I thought Drew would turn face after what happened last night


You dont think WWE follows any kind of logic do you


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Big E is coming back? The way they were talking about his injury it sounded like he would of been out for a longer time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

So, am I the only one who thought Roman was really bad in that segment?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Let this Miz/Shane thing die already.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz just gonna get buried fuck this company man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Revival need to win this


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Swindle said:


> So, am I the only one who thought Roman was really bad in that segment?


No different than the rest of his career.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Miz still looks like a 22 year old on crack.

Dude doesn't age


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Miz just gonna get buried fuck this company man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know what is ironic, if the WWE did the opposite of everything Vince does, it would be a million times better.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Isuzu said:


> Revival need to win this


said no one ever.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Revival get no reaction


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So, the wildcard thing is only supposed to be 4 people, right?

Roman Reigns
Shane McMahon
Kofi Kingston
Lars Sullivan

That's all of them used up in the first hour, right?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

How didnt Wilder and Dawson hear the Usos?


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Revival and Drew McIntyre get the same reaction....None


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> You know what is ironic, if the WWE did the opposite of everything Vince does, it would be a million times better.




It’s wild how bad it is and how easy it seems to fix so many things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD preview highlighting Bayley, Shane and The New Day.

Holy shit has SD ever felt smaller?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Continuum said:


> said no one ever.


Not a fan of them, but they do need to look good after being embarrassed for weeks


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This show seems to be a rough one


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britz94xD said:


> Miz still looks like a 22 year old on crack.
> 
> Dude doesn't age


He never ages. Looks the same as 10 years ago


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Revival and Drew McIntyre get the same reaction....None


Yet the marks insist they are greatest thing on the planet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like the Usos but not this painful comedy crap.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

revival are stiff as fuck tonight


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shut up Renee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh... I'm confused. Who is Drew facing? Roman or Miz? They made it sound like he was facing both lol :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SPCDRI said:


> So, the wildcard thing is only supposed to be 4 people, right?
> 
> Roman Reigns
> Shane McMahon
> ...


Suoposed to be 3 but they go over, and Shane doesn't count the McMahons and HHH run both shows now.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

so the revival have to go over clean, right?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I thought . Roman didn't want to go to KSA


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Maybe Vince's plan is to make wrestling as cold as possible, because he knows it'll negatively effect AEW more than him.

He IS a genius :vince


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh this isn’t homemade Italian? Burger King? No kidding! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> This show seems to be a rough one


It's solid nothing horrible nothing memorable, just solid soon to be forgot solid


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Somehow Ryder and Hawkins are still the Raw Tag Team champions and they likely wont be featured on Raw.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Every show on USA today is either lawyers or fat and obnoxious southerners. How could anybody watch that crap? no wonder they are so adamant about WWE.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

i'm sick of these drowned rat lookin motherfuckers the Usos getting pushed to the moon and more tv time than better guys. not that the usos suck in ring, but come on, let's see some newer faces


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Patrick Sledge said:


> i'm sick of these drowned rat lookin motherfuckers the Usos getting pushed to the moon and more tv time than better guys. not that the usos suck in ring, but come on, let's see some newer faces


They need to be heels.
Face Usos have allways sucked

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Patrick Sledge said:


> i'm sick of these drowned rat lookin motherfuckers the Usos getting pushed to the moon and more tv time than better guys. not that the usos suck in ring, but come on, let's see some newer faces


I'd rather see one of the three teams that are actually tag team champions get some screen time and win a match clean. Would that be so crazy?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> They need to be heels.
> Face Usos have allways sucked
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


their promos are cringeworthy and this whole schtick they got going on is super stale. I wish someone would take a dig at the guy who tried fighting a cop.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

SPCDRI said:


> I'd rather see one of the three teams that are actually tag team champions get some screen time and win a match clean. Would that be so crazy?


Wait, champs on TV?

You must be high


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sooooo what are Hawkins and Ryder up to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> They need to be heels.
> Face Usos have allways sucked
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


When they were on Smackdown they were pretty good with the tweener type promos.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Usey fired up. lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Sooooo what are Hawkins and Ryder up to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Playing video games, eating catering, eating catering while playing video games?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I really just don't see it with the Revival.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

USOs are the Roman Reigns of tag team


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Sooooo what are Hawkins and Ryder up to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they still the tag champs?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stiffing each other 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did he botch that top rope move? What was he supposed to have connected with there? He Full Morrison'd that one, you never wanna Full Morrison.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Is it the 25th yet?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good ass match.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Missing: Hawkins and Ryder, the RAW Tag Team Champions.

If seen, then someone please remind WWE of them. 

Obviously WWE put the belts on those two for a feel good moment and haven't had any clue on what to do with them since then due to having the Usos on RAW now.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow great match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If the feud continues the Revival should sweep them.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

the Usos need to have a 60 superkick limit in their matches. good lord so many superkicks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Missing: Hawkins and Ryder, the RAW Tag Team Champions.
> 
> If seen, then someone please remind WWE of them.
> 
> Obviously WWE put the belts on those two for a feel good moment and haven't had any clue on what to do with them since then due to having the Usos on RAW now.


They were on TV earlier greeting Mick Foley lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I really just don't see it with the Revival.


Neither. I don't get it, I find them boring.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Grabbing the tights for a win like a Diva, A HUGE WIN. 

okay, if you say so.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is getting ridiculous. It's like 8 weeks in a row The Revival had MOTN for Raw (when they perform). And what was up with Dawson's junk? anybody noticed it was bulging extra?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Those spikes :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

this match proves that stiff matches make the best matches. best match I've seen on raw in years


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Firefly Funhouse time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

Yessss. My boos won! It's a shame it's still all for jack shit because we all know they got a big hate boner for the Revival leaving the first chance they get early next year. :l


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Nikki Cross change her character? Isn't she supposed to be some crazy/wild type woman?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Those spikes :lol


That made me laugh also lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Let’s gooooooooo funhouse time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexa looks like she's in her ring gear, wonder if she's got a match


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> They were on TV earlier greeting Mick Foley lol


Oh yeah, I forgot about that. lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Did Nikki Cross change her character? Isn't she supposed to be some crazy/wild type woman?


She changed her character recently


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Will they just get to Lacey so I can stop watching this crap. No way I'm sticking around for a shitty bait and switch main event we all know Brock ain't cashing in tonight.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

they're gonna wait until 10:59 to reveal the belt, aren't they?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130647086884507649


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

That was a good match


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ithink Nikki is going to be on Firefly Funhouse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa looked great in that backstage segment. Geez.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> She changed her character recently


i think it's going to further add to the psychopath gimmick. maybe some sort of split personality type character? Don't count on this being set in stone. Just a feeling I got.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Nikki looks like one of the girls who I fooled into going on date with me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that was way too short


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh... that was it? :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why can't they stretch the pg parameters with the rest of the show.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's getting shorter... 

Bray's debut is nigh!

Let Him In...


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

I haven't started watching the show yet. Is it shit as usual?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit. Bray is kidnapping kids. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They run out of material for Bray or something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Firefly Funhouse has been rather successful particularly on social media doing huge numbers. It really should tell Vince/WWE that fans get invested in something that provides long term, continuous storytelling that gives them a reason to tune in each week in anticipation of what will happen next. The Firefly Funhouse segments are providing that and the reception to it has been rather positive. The fans are invested in the different characters and whatever Bray will come up with next.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Let him in? That went pedo fast.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Wyatt the highlight of the show

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder who's kid got his forehead wrote on lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate that they have Nikki Cross following Alexa around like a lost puppy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa :book


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Oh shit. Bray is kidnapping kids. [emoji38]


Hey those kids came to Bray on their own!! :lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

God Alexa is so friggin charismatic.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Bray soon to become the eater of the pins again.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

This Moment of Bliss stuff is cringe


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This Bray gimmick is just approaching try-hard status.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Alexa borrow that shredder coat from Drew McIntyre? The seamstress is into some kinky shit these days.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alexa and Nikki together is so cute.

LOL


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

come on bray, debut tonight! I want to see some physicality!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This Alexa/Nikki crossup could be fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Paging @Mordecay; Peyton is here!!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Peyton here to save the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So WWE has someone they want to see with Becky and they have to ruin it with the iconics


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

IIconics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha I love these girls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Mox Girl said:


> I hate that they have Nikki Cross following Alexa around like a lost puppy.


Nikki Cross is the luckiest person on the planet.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

christ, now heres laycool 2.0...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I barely understand what they are trying to say.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiconic!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ok where is Lacey


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Iconics are like an E&C I kind of get why their fans like them lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IIconics :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray's gimmick has already played out.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How the Iiconics aren't getting x-pac heat is beyond me.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ooh Thank God. Lacey Evans shes my RAW Women's Champion. Doesn't need a belt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> How the Iiconics aren't getting x-pac heat is beyond me.


because they are terrible


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrJT said:


> christ, now heres laycool 2.0...


Beautiful People 3.0


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Milf status


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It will be Becky/Alexa vs IIconics.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I forgot that this belt even existed


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

i love the IIconics!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God yes Laceyyyyy


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey just stands out. Star. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> How the Iiconics aren't getting x-pac heat is beyond me.


Because most people get they're supoosed to be annoying


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Why is Becky's voice getting worse?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Chant it all you want fans she is no longer Becky 2 belts.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I wish we could see quarter hours for how terrible these Breaks For Piss do viewership wise.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh it will be a six women tag match instead.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Baritone Becky


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alexa Bliss really is gorgeous


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lacey Evans has a better physique than like 70 percent of the Male roster, lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey stiff Becky and get dat Nia Jax heat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Fucking hell that body on Alexa is outrageous!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alexa still holding her coffee... she's hilarious bruh!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Lacey just stands out. Star.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vince can still pick a winner here and there.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

My ears bleed after listening to Becky.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Get the hook. This promo is beyond cringe.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Becky is fucking shit. Utterly cringeworthy. The whole gimmick is pathetic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky's gonna win the tag titles so they can keep pushing the 2 belt thing. :beckylol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

"Just stand there and look pretty and let the Man do the rest." 

That was a great line.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Becky is such trash on the mic. Out of all the women on the screen, she is by far the worst and I can never understand a fuckin thing she says. Slinging grade school insults, bla bla bla. I can't stand this bitch


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Becky is so bad lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alexa looks amazing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Becky's hips are spreading...

I meant to say last night that I think she's preggos...

But probably not.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz's cats and dogs are cute :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good to see they are back on putting all the women in one segment


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky can win the tag titles while Lacey wins the womens title. Sounds good to me.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

My right ear rung when Bille started to talk


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I can live with Becky and that awkwardness but Alexa is becoming one of the better mic workers in wwe...her character since going bitchy heel has been great


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Becky is a vessel for subtle misogyny and I love it. :lmao


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

EMGESP said:


> "Just stand there and look pretty and let the Man do the rest."
> 
> That was a great line.


Its one of those lines where there's no comeback because Bliss has no in-ring cred.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Brock should come out and mess with Baritone Becky


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This 6 match tag > the whole show so far and thats cuz the match has yet to begin


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky is that one girl who is jealous of her pretty friends and talk BS when her friends are getting flirted by guys.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> My right ear rung when Bille started to talk


Yeah her voice is like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The iconic's have been growing on me LOL who would have thought


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Becky is fucking shit. Utterly cringeworthy. The whole gimmick is pathetic.


She stole Conor Mcgregors gimmick. Doesn't do it nearly as well


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Becky is such trash on the mic. Out of all the women on the screen, she is by far the worst and I can never understand a fuckin thing she says. Slinging grade school insults, bla bla bla. I can't stand this bitch


English is my 3rd language and I can understand her perfectly. Its not that bad lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Alexa taking her coffee to the ring was gold.

I hope that this match isn't basically Becky running over the IIconics and Lacey.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait... 

When did this "Baritone Becky" name come about?!

Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Lacey Evans really stands out. She has one of the best physiques I've seen in a Women wrestler. She actually looks tough.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

The only part where I want Brock is this. I want Brock to destroy each of them and send them into oblivion


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

look at those legs and ass on Lacey, she's growing on me literally.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky and Necky need the tag titles too. :beckylol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yo Billie Kay got a cute lil booty too... never noticed it before.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Checking out the last few pages and posts on this thread. More and More people joining my Anti Becky BandWagon. 

There's still plenty of room for those of you still praying at the pulpit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexa with coffee is priceless.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait...
> 
> When did this "Baritone Becky" name come about?!
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha!


I dubbed her that because she sounds like Elizabeth Holmes


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Alexa carrying her coffee to the ring is some next level heel shit.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

between Lacey and Alexa tonight; those bodies are boner inducing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wyatt's face when his Fun House doesn't get 24/7 access to his child acolytes:










Yay for Nikki Cross finally getting proper TV time, though. :sk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone seriously needs their fucking voicebox cut out. AWFUL.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That's actually a great reaction from Bliss.

Not a fan of Bliss in this hosting role, her delivery is not nearly as good as when cutting a straight promo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These gals have more personality than most of the entire men roster!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lacey throwing sweat towels...

Bwahahahahahaaha!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lacey couldn’t be much hotter.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't like Alexa but I LOLed at her bringing the coffee to ringside :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

There is a difference in looking like a psychopath and homeless. Nikki looks like one of those homeless women sitting outside Sainsbury


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Lacey should pin Nikki


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

All these gals have sexy bodies. Hell yes


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> because they are terrible


That would be the exact reason they should be getting x-pac heat. :hmmm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Yo Billie Kay got a cute lil booty too... never noticed it before.


She's got a great body. Her gear really doesn't do her any favors.



Spoiler: .


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lacey Alexa Becky Iconics even Nikki all hot!


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> All these gals have sexy bodies. Hell yes


Nikki with a huge dumper


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Lacey even Wrestles just like charlotte, her athleticism looks to be off the charts.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lacey Evans looks like she belongs in the 3rd season GLOW.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

This match should be changed to ugly women vs hot girls since Bliss isn't wrestling at all.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Calling spots! Come closer ! lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Becky said come closer


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

"Come Closer, Come Closer!" LOLL


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

"Come Closer Come Closer."

Jesus, she's on Cena level of talking too much.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So we all supposed to ignore that we know Alexa ain't cleared to compete...?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey is about as close to being physically perfect as a woman can be.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

id fuck lacey evans with no rubber and nut inside her and let her ask me for child support 9 months later just for the chance to maybe fuck her again on a meet up.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Becky looks like a damn Mortal Kombat reject


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, we don't have to see Roman vs Drew again then?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Becky Lynch beating the IIconics :drose

The screeching clowns continue to job as enhancement talents :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New title, next.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

24 hour wild card title, since WWE is so dumb


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

EC3 sighting. Poor guy.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

MetalKiwi said:


> Calling spots! Come closer ! lol


Will definitely be on Botchamania


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

billie needs to get in her position when she's supposed to and becky needs to not tell her to come closer so loud lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Finally the new title and then I can turn this shit off.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexa wins! Alexa wins! Alexa wins!

Oh and good job to Baritone Becky, too. bama4


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Trophies said:


> EC3 sighting. Poor guy.


He is so awkward in the ring


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

They are definitely building towards a Battle Royal for the WWE Catering Championship.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

All the geeks in the back are salivating to get their hands on that jobber title! :lmao :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Becky Lynch beating the IIconics :drose
> 
> The screeching clowns continue to job as enhancement talents :banderas


Enjoy it while it lasts because soon Lacey is taking her title and Becky will be #BeckyNoBelts


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> 24 hour wild card title, since WWE is so dumb


WWE announces a third world title for when Brock inevitably wins back the Universal Title


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ECIII giving Foley a thumbs up, lol

Looked so hilarious!

He's like... Oh yeah.... I'm having a GRRREEAT day Mick!... A FAN-FUGGIN-TASTIC day!


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

we aren't even into the three hours into the show


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Everytime I see Jake Roberts, I remember when he threw the snake on Dean that one time, and Dean was trying so hard not to laugh :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i really thought alexa was gonna get her coffee knocked to the ground, she was gonna hulk up and get the hot tag 

i am disappoint


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She lost to a fucking 2nd rope leg drop... :fuckthis


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Best stuff on show so far

1. Ghetto Blaster Brock
2. Cesaro vs Ricochet
3. The Iconics


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well the Iconics have lost every match but the one the won the titles lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

deepelemblues said:


> billie needs to get in her position when she's supposed to and becky needs to not tell her to come closer so loud lol


another reason Becky sucks. She calls her spots so damn loud the whole arena and everyone at home can hear what's coming next. I can't wait for her to get knocked off her fuckin pedestal


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> All the geeks in the back are salivating to get their hands on that jobber title! :lmao :lol


They should call it the ham and egger title lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ham and Egger said:
> 
> 
> > All the geeks in the back are salivating to get their hands on that jobber title! <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Yes the jobber title is exactly what it is and it can be at jobber title 24/7 LOL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EC3 lost a dark match to Cedrick has having a nice time thanks for saying hi Mick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Intergender Title


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

5 star performance from Alexa Bliss in that match!

Really though, the coffee drinking was gold. Between her and Lacey, I lost focus on the match for a minute.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Well the Iconics have lost every match but the one the won the titles lol


They won a tag match against Local Jobbers on SDL as well. Not like that really means anything though.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Britz94xD said:


> Best stuff on show so far
> 
> 1. Ghetto Blaster Brock
> 2. Cesaro vs Ricochet
> 3. The Iconics


Revival vs Usos


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please be a female mud wrestling championship :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm prepared to be disappointed :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> EC3 lost a dark match to Cedrick has having a nice time thanks for saying hi Mick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EC3 is the biggest waste of talent in history. I've never seen a guy with legit main event talent be treated as bad as him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GET RAW WOOOOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hardcore belt is coming back?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

It's green?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

a green belt


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Foley looks like he's actually getting around alot easier. Good to see


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

finalnight said:


> That would be the exact reason they should be getting x-pac heat. :hmmm


They have charisma, something 80% of the women on the roster don't have


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

The Anal Sex Championship


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That green strap looks ugly as fuck


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Leave it to Foley to get the biggest pop of the year


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

So its only a RAW belt , ok I guess RAW is the show with 3 hours


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Told u guys...24 7 Belt :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL its getting booed


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ugliest belt ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The absolute fucking state of that.

Hahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That’s hideous — hahaha they booed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a shit looking title!!!! :heston


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"The 24/7 Title"

*pin drops*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

crowd booing lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol, that didn't go well


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Fans literally gave 0 fucks


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dude can't talk without his fake teeth


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The crowd reaction was so flat.:lmao:lmao


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Foley does have a point about RAW not living up to its name, definitely feels overcooked, but a jobber title is not the answer


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Stupidest looking belt ever.

And the crowd reaction. Lmfao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That thing is fucking UGLY. What the hell.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jesus Christ they couldn't come up with a better name.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can we get some AEW chants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

All are boooooing!!!! Hahahahaha not hardcore its 24 7 :heston


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Did a fucking five year old make that :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit, the crowd buried that title alive! That title had a family!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Foley is bombing :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is already dying a slow death 

DOA


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This company is absolutely fucking dead :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That belt is ugly but the concept is like the Hardcore title so that's cool.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

So dumb.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These fucks couldn't even do PG 'Hardcore' title for the cheap nostalgia pop.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

24/7 means nothing without the hardcore stuff and creative booking.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm digging it.

Hopefully they can build some credibility into the belt early.

Dean Ambrose would be a nice first champion....

Oh wait...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh geez fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince McMahon NEEDS TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT THE STATE OF THAT 'TITLE'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel bad for younger fans that are growing up on this shit and never saw this company when it was actually good. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW AEW AEW


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

24/7 title? OH FUCK RIGHT OFF. the only 24/7 title I want to see is the fucking hardcore championship.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait if its 24/7 why does it just take place during the 3rd hour of raw every week?


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

24/7 = DOA


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait is it 24/7 or final hour of the show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol title getting booed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, the crowd seemed like they hated this :lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Crowd shitting all over it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AEW please come and smite these pathetic fucks! :lmao


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Foley stumbling over his pitch, oh man, haha


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

aka the Hardcore Title


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This title concept shits all over wrestlers like Seth and Kofi who acts like they are fighting champions.

WWE burying their own world champs.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:maury at the deafening apathy for this reveal.

Never thought there'd be a more basic bitch-looking belt since the Universal Title, but unsurprisingly, Vince found a way.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pops for NXT.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Holy shit that belt looks like some gay ass superhero utility belt


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

I don't know which looks worse, the belt or Mick.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Turned it on for 5 mins, cringe as fuck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a joke. 24/7 title...lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The belt sucks, but the concept will be funny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So glad the fans took a shit on that title. Ugliest looking piece of trash I've ever seen. It looks like a belt Toy's R Us made or something. Crowd gave no reaction, too. :lmao

Fucking incredible retards. :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> wait if its 24/7 why does it just take place during the 3rd hour of raw every week?


Cause it goes by so slow it feels like it wont end


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I never thought they would make a title uglier than the Divas title, yet here...we...are...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nobody wants the ugly thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This title is DOA. :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jobber belt :heston


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But other than that stupid name as long as they get something here for fun lower card shit


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

No new belt for the ladies?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

The return of the Hardcore Title with a PG name. yay...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

What a fuckin parade of geeks


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

They should've just called it the goddamn hardcore title. This is a shit show


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Job squad title.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

A Jobber title for sure, lol.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So now that we know Brock is getting both the Universal and WWE titles...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jobber title confirmed


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Eric Young on RAW for the first time.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A "This is stupid" chant should start. Catering empties, gives time for those guys to grab a smoke.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Look at the jobbers fight each other like animals.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

MY GOD, THEY'VE BEEN LET OUT OF CATERING.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LETS BRING OUT THE JOBBAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

what a terrible group of superstars to compete for the title lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KILL EACH OTHER JOBBERS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's a shame WWE will fuck this up, cos it's an interesting concept especially since it's open to the entire roster.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

That name so cringe :lol


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Send in the clowns!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Vince has officially lost his damn mind. He wants to give the jobbers a title so they don't leave to AEW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

jobbers. jobbers everywhere. ratings are going up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IT LITERALLY SAYS "24/7" on it in big ass numbers.

:ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HOW THE FUCK DID WE CALL THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!????????????? I CAN'T, I'M DEAD!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> So glad the fans took a shit on that title. Ugliest looking piece of trash I've ever seen. It looks like a belt Toy's R Us made or something. Crowd gave no reaction, too. :lmao
> 
> Fucking incredible retards. :lmao


AEW this week, thank god.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok this is actually AWESOME


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Basically telling the audience that there is no reason to watch Hour 3. :heston


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Titus!!#


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW

Titus won it!!!!

Niiiiiiicee!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well time to turn this crap off. The best part of the show was Lacey as usual.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't believe the retardation this company continues to show on a daily basis. They had an EZ win with the Hardcore Title and the 24/7 rule and this is what they decide to go with? AEW needs to :buried this company.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the green belt is basically a money in the bank gimmick


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is fun as hell, can't lie. :HA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If the WWE had any sense which they dont, why not give this title to Lars Sullivan, he beats up jobbers anyways


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> That belt is ugly but the concept is like the Hardcore title so that's cool.


I guess they wanted to recapture that ugly feel from the hardcore title feel


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lololololololol I love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Roode!!!!!


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

He lost the belt, lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Stupid.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

forgot to pick the fucking belt up.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Can Titus be King of the Jobbers now? oops too soon..this is already as fucked up as the final days of the Hardcore titles.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well it will be fun...but still ridiculous :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That was fucking hideous, most stupidest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:Out :Out :Out


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Hopefully this belt gets enough TV time after 3 weeks..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's take predictions lol, how many champions will there be before the end of May? :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:kobelol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

TheAppler said:


> what a terrible group of superstars to compete for the title lmao


I find it fitting, it's basically a jobbers belt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Y'all do remember the hardcore title was a lower card title right lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I... I don't know what to say.

They've absolutely lost their fucking minds and are panicking beyond belief. Wow.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The belt is as over with fans as an atheist in Vatican City

B. Did somebody play Crush Hour before coming up with this rush idea?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The only time this gimmick or angle will work is just tonight after tonight there's not going to be any matches with 24/7 championships because everyone's going to try to get the title so it's really cringy


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

What the fuck?
You just need to touch the title?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s a jobber belt guys why are you so mad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

About 5 jobbers will be champ by the end of the night. 


2 already are. :kofi :rollins


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

People actually thought Roode was going to get a serious push once he changed his name. LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This shit is playing like a fucking sketch comedy!!!!!!!!!!! THIS COMPANY! :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is...is this what the fall of WCW looked like?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mox Girl said:


> Let's take predictions lol, how many champions will there be before the end of May? :lmao


How many champions will there be before the end of the week?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Let's take predictions lol, how many champions will be there before the end of May? :lmao


8.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> About 5 jobbers will be champ by the end of the night.
> 
> 
> 2 already are. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/SH1hKd1.png" border="0" alt="" title="kofi" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/nsvIe7n.png" border="0" alt="" title="Rollins" class="inlineimg" />


savage


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> About 5 jobbers will be champ by the end of the night.
> 
> 
> 2 already are. :kofi :rollins


KEK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It just shows you how worthless the title is that no legit star tried to get it


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So the third hour has black and white graphics now? Hmmm


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I had to change the channel the moment I saw that belt.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Face Miz is a total failure.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

You guys bitch about anything lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Vince is setting the bar low for AEW to make an impact.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The 24/7 title... that can only change hands during the last hour of Raw.

Good call Mick. Way to screw up the Hardcore Title concept and legacy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> What the fuck?
> You just need to touch the title?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


I think the first champ just needed to grab it, after that the subsequent champs need to be pinned or submitted.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

At least, change the damn color of it.

But whatever....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130656016796749825


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

How is Titus the first champion?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> What the fuck?
> You just need to touch the title?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Yup. Titus did and he won it lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> It just shows you how worthless the title is that no legit star tried to get it


How often did top stars go after the hardcore title? You have to have something for the lower card guys to work towards.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So the third hour has black and white graphics now? Hmmm


 they liked my avatar


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Let's take predictions lol, how many champions will there be before the end of May? :lmao


Idk if you watched back in the day when the Hardcore Title was around and under the 24/7 rule but there was regularly multiple title changes during a night. Sometimes the same person winning it only to lose it and then win it back again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> You guys bitch about anything lol


what was good about that?

You will defend anything that is shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mick's face when the belt got no reaction. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, what's with the sudden black and white graphics for the match previews? :lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Already 2 champions


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You could tell Mick was trying to hold the cringe when people were booing about the title LOL


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > It just shows you how worthless the title is that no legit star tried to get it
> ...


taker held it for a while, so did RVD.

Crash Holly was by far the best hardcore champ of all time, though


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Is...is this what the fall of WCW looked like?


Yes. However, WCW still maintained a little class and the WWE seems like it's in complete panic mode. Something on a pole match coming soon I'm guessing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> How often did top stars go after the hardcore title? You have to have something for the lower card guys to work towards.


The introduce the TV title for the low low roster jobbers. Make it an open challenge like the US title was on Raw and SD every week.

Problem solved.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Mick's face when the belt got no reaction. :lmao :lmao :lmao


I don't see how they couldn't of expected it. If Mick or anyone else didn't expect that type of reaction well then they are truly out of touch with the product and the fanbase and need to move on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Yeah, what's with the sudden black and white graphics for the match previews? [emoji38]


Apparently the 3rd hour is when Raw gets edgy now


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What are yall bitching about? The belts ugly but the shit was fun as fuck and gives lower card guys storylines and TV time. Why do you guys even watch? You fucking hate everything. Jesus.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Idk if you watched back in the day when the Hardcore Title was around and under the 24/7 rule but there was regularly multiple title changes during a night. Sometimes the same person winning it only to lose it and then win it back again.


Reminds me of Charlotte

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ought to ship this to Network content and make a 24/7 stream of the 24/7 belt. As wrestlingthirsty as many hardcore fans are, I bet it'd increase subs noticeably. That belt sure as hell didn't get over in a live setting.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

The hardcore title was also 24/7. So this is kinda like the hardcore title without the hardcore. Which is kinda like beer with the alcohol. They take away most of what made it good in the 1st place..


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Imagine if this show was booked properly and you had Corbin and Lacey as the champs while Brock beat the hell out of all the geeks like Seth and Kofi just for fun. Ratings would go up.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

What an embarrassment of a title, literally a joke. What the fuck are they thinking?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

They should have brought back the hardcore title.
Simple as that.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Crash Holly was by far the best hardcore champ of all time, though


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who’s gonna be the first chick to win this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly needs to be a champ. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So when is Braun getting that belt? 2 weeks?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Patrick Sledge said:


> taker held it for a while, so did RVD.
> 
> Crash Holly was by far the best hardcore champ of all time, though


Nah, Raven was the best


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The introduce the TV title for the low low roster jobbers.


What difference would that make? A low card title is a low card title.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Imagine if this show was booked properly and you had Corbin and Lacey as the champs while Brock beat the hell out of all the geeks like Seth and Kofi just for fun. Ratings would go up.


So, heel the show up? Heat heat heat, yeah, that's the answer.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

I guess that the 24/7 belt will be defended live on social media.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Imagine if this show was booked properly and you had Corbin and Lacey as the champs while Brock beat the hell out of all the geeks like Seth and Kofi just for fun. Ratings would go up.


LMAO the ratings were poor under Brock too. But of course you will ignore that.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

*They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

The fucking state of this 24/7 ninja turtle jobber title shit :lmao thank you AEW.

Genuinely wouldn't be surprised if WWE isn't around in 5 years time once the fans fully turn and the networks dump them.

This shit makes WCW's last days look like the peak of professional wrestling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> What difference would that make? A low card title is a low card title.


It wouldn't be this stupid 24/7 title and it wouldn't be that ugly.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > How often did top stars go after the hardcore title? You have to have something for the lower card guys to work towards.
> ...


a TV title would really benefit the company right now. A title that has to be defended each and every show on television. Don't need to build storylines around it. Let the title be the storyline. Doesn't matter who gets booked for matches, those matches will fuel the fire for good feuds.

But what does ECW know? This guy Jerry Lynn was always after RVD for the title. RVD wanted the TV title more than the heavyweight title because it was guranteed he would get on TV each week


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So how did he get his hands on that title?


Miz was watching that on the titantron like "Shit, that might be me in about 6 months"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz got jobber entranced in place favor of Robert Roode running backstage.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Piehound said:


> The hardcore title was also 24/7. So this is kinda like the hardcore title without the hardcore. Which is kinda like beer with the alcohol. They take away most of what it good in the 1st place..


Well it is falls could anywhere, which i think is no dq not sure though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sooo many shit posters these days. Ooof.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> LMAO the ratings were poor under Brock too. But of course you will ignore that.


They're even worse under Seth. The highest rated Raw in recent week is the one he didn't appear on :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Charly needs to be a champ. :lol


Jumps out of a closet with the camera crew to take the belt.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> what was good about that?
> 
> You will defend anything that is shit


It's a fucking midcard title. No different than the Hardcore title that was around during the absolute peak of the attitude era

Either you weren't around or you're a dumbass. Take your pick


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So when is Braun getting that belt? 2 weeks?




By the end of the night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Running gags out of a cartoon with the jobber belt, oh man, so much cringe


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Brock's gonna cash it on the new belt.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

24/7 challenge. My feed seems to be stuck with Mick Foley saying Right here, right now...:lmao :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When did RAW change its lighting to keep the entire crowd darkened?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The hardcore title was fun because of all the weapons, props, and different environments it would be defended in. This title won't have any of that


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Love how the 24/7 Title doesn't have customizable side plates like every other belt to indicate the champ. They're simply blank, just like the old bastard's brain when he thought this faggotry would bring more eyes to TV or put more asses in seats.

:heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Biggest name in the company Brock Lesnar can't even pop a rating anymore.

:mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Charly needs to be a champ. :lol


Not going to lie I would mark out


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> LMAO the ratings were poor under Brock too. But of course you will ignore that.


If all the cards was on the table for a good show/product, I'd still watch Brock over Seth 10 out of 10 times.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> It wouldn't be this stupid 24/7 title and it wouldn't be that ugly.


Well agree the name wouldn't be stupid, but the title would probably still be ugly and cheap looking. The UK title is the only really good looking title they have.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Lets be fair here, nothing TMNT related looks as shitty as that belt.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> How often did top stars go after the hardcore title? You have to have something for the lower card guys to work towards.


This was cool, lol....


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> The hardcore title was fun because of all the weapons, props, and different environments it would be defended in. This title won't have any of that


the airport match was classic, and crash Holly in a Chuck E Cheese was hilarious as well. Body slams in the ball pit and crash escapes thru a slide


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why’s the crowd dark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> a TV title would really benefit the company right now. A title that has to be defended each and every show on television. Don't need to build storylines around it. Let the title be the storyline. Doesn't matter who gets booked for matches, those matches will fuel the fire for good feuds.
> 
> But what does ECW know? This guy Jerry Lynn was always after RVD for the title. RVD wanted the TV title more than the heavyweight title because it was guranteed he would get on TV each week


Exactly. WCW had a ton of good TV champions too like Flair, Steamboat, Valentine, Austn, both Steiners, Jericho, Booker T, Beniot,Regal etc.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Man it's crazy how much the quality has dropped from late 2016 when I started watching again


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"We need a pointless title, dammit" said nobody but Vince.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least the 3rd hour of RAW will have something fun to look foward to :draper2

Just trying to positive :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Why’s the crowd dark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


everyone probably left when they saw we got a diet hardcore title


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> "We need a pointless title, dammit" said nobody but Vince.


All the titles are pointless when you look at the current holders. Geeks everywhere.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> everyone probably left when they saw we got a diet hardcore title


More like a zero title lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Why’s the crowd dark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably because no one is there.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Let Brock Lesnar win the 24/7 Title.
Oh wait.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Who's genius idea was to name this garbage belt 24/7? Even Daniel Bryan's belt looked better than this


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Patrick Sledge said:


> the airport match was classic, and crash Holly in a Chuck E Cheese was hilarious as well. Body slams in the ball pit and crash escapes thru a slide


The airport baggage claim one was probably my favorite.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> a TV title would really benefit the company right now. A title that has to be defended each and every show on television. Don't need to build storylines around it. Let the title be the storyline. Doesn't matter who gets booked for matches, those matches will fuel the fire for good feuds.
> 
> But what does ECW know? This guy Jerry Lynn was always after RVD for the title. RVD wanted the TV title more than the heavyweight title because it was guranteed he would get on TV each week


But the difference is in ECW it was the de facto midtier title. A TV title now would be the 3rd tier singles belt. I personally think the randomness of the 24/7 title is more interesting than knowing hey some low carb guys will get 15 minutes each week. The name is just shitty though, its too on the nose lol.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> Patrick Sledge said:
> 
> 
> > the airport match was classic, and crash Holly in a Chuck E Cheese was hilarious as well. Body slams in the ball pit and crash escapes thru a slide
> ...


that's the one I was referring to 

When Brisco pinned crash in his sleep was fucking funny as well


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

People talking about the TV Title. I preferred the Smoky Mountain Wrestling version. 2 guys compete, winner has to win 5 in a row for $$ prize or something. WWE could replace $$$ with a guaranteed title shot at any title.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Brock double world champion here we come.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Patrick Sledge said:


> everyone probably left when they saw we got a diet hardcore title


Theyre changing the look for the third hour. Black and white graphics, black tron, no more arena lights in the crowd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> When did RAW change its lighting to keep the entire crowd darkened?


Foley said the 3rd hour is when Raw gets Raw.


----------



## Penny07 (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

They did a 24/7 Hard Core title thing in the AE. Everyone loved it. They do it now, everyone has a meltdown. I Think some may be taking pro wrestling far too seriousley.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theyre changing the look for the third hour. Black and white graphics, black tron, no more arena lights in the crowd.


Its probably to save money lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Patrick Sledge said:
> 
> 
> > everyone probably left when they saw we got a diet hardcore title
> ...


as if we weren't sleepy enough as is.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

WWE Raw looks like some random live event with all that lights not being used. Maybe they are trying to hide some empty seats?

Edit: I see that they are changing some lighting formats for the next hour. I guess saving costs or trying something new..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Patrick Sledge said:


> that's the one I was referring to
> 
> When Brisco pinned crash in his sleep was fucking funny as well



Now I want to go back and watch all the matches on the network :beckylol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

By next week RAW that 24/7 belt will have like 10 different champions , I can see somebody losing it on the grocecy store like on a Friday or Saturday afternoon


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Robert Roode goes down dark alley only to run into John Moxley


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> that's the one I was referring to
> 
> When Brisco pinned crash in his sleep was fucking funny as well


Yeah but the WWE is not that clever anymore.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> This was cool, lol....


I remember that but Taker didn't actually pursue the title he was just given a match for it to punish a heel


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theyre changing the look for the third hour. Black and white graphics, black tron, no more arena lights in the crowd.


Why that?
Is the third hour special or something?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > When did RAW change its lighting to keep the entire crowd darkened?
> ...


I think people forget RAW stand for REAL AMERICAN WRESTLING. So...are we gonna get some Dean Malenko style matches in hour 3 now?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Who’s gonna be the first chick to win this








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113253043741450245


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> You guys bitch about anything lol


Ya this site is very toxic in general.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Now I want to go back and watch all the matches on the network :beckylol


A hardcore title playlist would be nice


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Snap Suplex said:


> TyAbbotSucks said:
> 
> 
> > You guys bitch about anything lol
> ...


still more positive and fun than twitter


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


>



Overlay that music with this "action"....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130657647886098432


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113253043741450245


I bet Nia Jax wins 24/7 title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Snap Suplex said:


> Ya this site is very toxic in general.


do you think the current product is good?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> I think people forget RAW stand for REAL AMERICAN WRESTLING. So...are we gonna get some Dean Malenko style matches in hour 3 now?


Yoo i don't know if you're joking or not about Raw being an acronym lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

bradatar said:


> Why’s the crowd dark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe they don't want to show empty seats?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Miz just dont do flips you cant do it properly.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Patrick Sledge said:
> 
> 
> > I think people forget RAW stand for REAL AMERICAN WRESTLING. So...are we gonna get some Dean Malenko style matches in hour 3 now?
> ...


look it up. Monday Night RAW. Raw has always been capitalized for a reason


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw going dark is just another proof that the company is trying to hide the crowds that dwindle and leave before the end of the third hour LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> The hardcore title was fun because of all the weapons, props, and different environments it would be defended in. This title won't have any of that


The WWE in a nutshell:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was an awkward ass spinebuster.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Snap Suplex said:


> Ya this site is very toxic in general.


I do think people unfairly shit on talent they don't like simply because of where certain people are slotted.

But the 24/7 Title is not an answer to anything.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMW_Beat_the_Champ_Television_Championship Here's the rules for the old SMW TV title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So The Miz is a total jobber as well LOL he keeps losing I guess somebody had to replace Ambrose


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Isuzu said:


> I bet Nia Jax wins 24/7 title


Yeah, she's my REAL answer. lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz will probably beat Shane in a Last Man Standing or Hell In A Cell or maybe Three Stages of Hell match at Summerslam.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Raw going dark is just another proof that the company is trying to hide the crowds that dwindle and leave before the end of the third hour LOL


They all did what I did. Stayed to see Lacey and then left. I told you all she is a draw.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here comes the freeze LOL


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

WWE Softcore championship. A mirror to the sad state the WWE is in. :lmao :lmao

"You must have 65 superstar points to compete for this title". 

-WWE Here Comes The Pain


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I like that the wildcard randomness will always have Roman as one of the 4 (was it 4, I don't remember).


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if Roman will get burned out wrestling on both shows.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:HA :HA :HA


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lots of title changes, storylines make little or no sense, lots of wrestlers with nothing to do, gimmick matches that fail, Dark crowds so as not to show empty seats. Tell me this doesn't sound like the end of WCW.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM it does not have the entire roster on its toes, 90% of it does not even care

bTW you really want to get the 24/7 title over, give it to Pete Dunne and let him keep it for months


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

CHARLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Best Cardio in the Biz! That's a fact tho.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Drave Maverick :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

When they do something like that segment just now where Corbin and Lashley couldn't give a shit about chasing after that title, it puts the jobber stamp on it.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Corny Roggins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They buried that belt by having Lashley and Corbin not even try to get it.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> I think people forget RAW stand for REAL AMERICAN WRESTLING. So...are we gonna get some Dean Malenko style matches in hour 3 now?





RapShepard said:


> Yoo i don't know if you're joking or not about Raw being an acronym lol.


:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Love my boy Seth's laugh.

Pause.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's cackle made an appearance just then  His face when Kofi was gyrating :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haven't heard that Seth laugh since he was a heel :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please Brock. Cash in on both tonight.

Brocky 2 Belts! :brock


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Never have been and never will be a Miz fan, but holy Christ you weren't joking about him being eternally geeked at this rate, @Eva MaRIHyse;










You have my sympy for sticking by him


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM it does not have the entire roster on its toes, 90% of it does not even care
> 
> bTW you really want to get the 24/7 title over, give it to Pete Dunne and let him keep it for months


Nah Dunne is above that he should be used to start a real midcard. Also it promoter talk what do you expect lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't be mean Seth, I imagine Corbin's wife likes him :shrug


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought RAW stood for "Royal Assholes Wedding"???


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

30 minutes left.. Plenty if time for shenanigans


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

The desperation is real with this company.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130662005910560768


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

finalnight said:


> They buried that belt by having Lashley and Corbin not even try to get it.


It was buried the moment they named it 24/7


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Calling it now....Lesnar will cash in on both Kofi and Seth tonight, pin them both simultaneously....and become Brock Two Belts!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seth's heel laugh :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Nah Dunne is above that he should be used to start a real midcard. Also it promoter talk what do you expect lol


yeah I guess. Wasnt he supposed to called up or was that nixed or just a one time thing


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Who wants to bet we see at least one more title change before Raw ends tonight? Roode will run into Braun or something.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I thought Vince got the RAW name from Shawn? :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Seafort said:


> Calling her now....Lesnar will cash in on both Kofi and Seth tonight, pin them both simultaneously....and become Brock Two Belts!


If that happens, I am canceling the network unit he isnt champion.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Seafort said:


> Calling it now....Lesnar will cash in on both Kofi and Seth tonight, pin them both simultaneously....and become Brock Two Belts!


I so wish for this to happen. It would be epic................failure.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

This saturday will be so refreshing after all the pain and suffering.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't believe folk are acting fake surprised a Lashley and Corbin aren't going after what we know is a low card title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I thought Vince got the RAW name from Shawn? :vince5


These days it'd be from Brock.

:ha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing Big E back in the ring!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The WWE in a nutshell:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I can't believe folk are acting fake surprised a Lashley and Corbin aren't going after what we know is a low card title.


Its just funny the commentator is saying how everyone is vying for that title when at that very moment two of them are just ignoring it lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah I guess. Wasnt he supposed to called up or was that nixed or just a one time thing


Idk havent heard that, I assume they still want him to build the UK brand. It would be cool if they made his state appearances a big deal, like a mini Brock situation.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Love how high-tier talents like Lashley and Corbin give 0 fucks about unseating ROOO for the World Geek Championship, even though he barraged into them while they we're in the midst of their game plan.

:maury


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

:lmao At Robert Roode running away with the championship. A title fitting for the people lost in the Nowhere Card. Kinda sad seeing WWE do this, it reeks of a desperate attempt to a throwback from decades ago.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Seafort said:


> Calling it now....Lesnar will cash in on both Kofi and Seth tonight, pin them both simultaneously....and become Brock Two Belts!


Thats how you lose fans to the competition.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> People talking about the TV Title. I preferred the Smoky Mountain Wrestling version. 2 guys compete, winner has to win 5 in a row for $$ prize or something. WWE could replace $$$ with a guaranteed title shot at any title.


I remember stuff like this - and I like it. 

Give these lower card guys a reason to compete, be it for $$ or a title shot or whatever.

Take some of the guys in that 24/7 match.. put Titus v Roode. and Mojo vs Jose.
Winners of those matches face each other. Winner of that match gets an Intercontinental title shot.

Even if they keep this 24/7 belt they should still be doing stuff like that to give the impression that these guys are competing for something..


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Kinda think their testing the waters with the 10 PM to 11 PM hour. Similar when they had raw is war (9 to 10 pm) and War Zone (10 to 11 pm) back during the attitude era. Since AEW announced their programming will be TV-14 and not PG. I think their testing some different stuff and being more edgy their final hour with what they can get away with.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Idk havent heard that, I assume they still want him to build the UK brand. It would be cool if they made his state appearances a big deal, like a mini Brock situation.


He should have been the surprise MITB winner. Would have been great to have him cash in on Kofi at some point, maybe summerslam.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Penny07 said:


> They did a 24/7 Hard Core title thing in the AE. Everyone loved it. They do it now, everyone has a meltdown. I Think some may be taking pro wrestling far too seriousley.


Probably because the first time it was a new concept that fit the era...

This time it's a rehashed concept featuring a bunch of PG jobbers no one gives a fuck about and the title itself is the ugliest piece of shit in wrestling history.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

That is a big nose.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its just funny the commentator is saying how everyone is vying for that title when at that very moment two of them are just ignoring it lol


Aye you got to sell that shit lol. It's like how any notable win is apparently the biggest win in somebody's career.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bobby Roode running aimlessly pretty much is a symbolism of this whole entire show lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > yeah I guess. Wasnt he supposed to called up or was that nixed or just a one time thing
> ...


 Dunne would be absolutely buried on the main roster. He's better off in NXT/NXTUK


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Brock isn't going to cash in on anyone tonight. They milked it so people would stay tuned in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should give the title back to Joe since his shoulder was up and rey is injured


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Please Brock. Cash in on both tonight.
> 
> Brocky 2 Belts! :brock


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

SparrowPrime said:


> Kinda think their testing the waters with the 10 PM to 11 PM hour. Similar when they had raw is war (9 to 10 pm) and War Zone (10 to 11 pm) back during the attitude era. Since AEW announced their programming will be TV-14 and not PG. I think their testing some different stuff and being more edgy their final hour with what they can get away with.


Since they did recognize AEW as competition then I guess maybe you are right with this one. We will see in a couple more weeks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

R-Truth :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm still a fan of stuff like the 24/7 title. It along with Bray's new gimmick reminds me of better days in the E.

Like the RA and AE.

R-Truth the new 24/7 champ!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Love stuff like this!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RTruth has a valid license?


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

I think R truth just drove into a do not enter.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is exactly what the hardcore title was shitty name aside its a good thing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This title literally needs to be burned in front of WWE's headquarters.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL that was surprisingly smart on R Truth's part :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

This black and white stuff is hilarious. Time to hang it up, WWE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Aye you got to sell that shit lol. It's like how any notable win is apparently the biggest win in somebody's career.


You know I'm being sarcastic right lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If it becomes Brock Two Belts, I too will call it over with the WWE. 

AEW can't come fast enough for me.

Look, more fuckery...sigh. This is like Vince watched too damned much taped Benny Hill. Whenever that title is on screen, they should play "Yakkety Sax".


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Dunne would be absolutely buried on the main roster. He's better off in NXT/NXTUK


Sad, but true...


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Truth is a genius.

I enjoyed that.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kofi Kingston's entrance is in color on the Titantron


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

I would have liked it better if R-Truth had left him in the trunk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

That's 3 champs tonight for the Diet Hardcore title.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We might 300 title changes by the end of the year and it will be cheesy and glorious.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Piehound said:


> I remember stuff like this - and I like it.
> 
> Give these lower card guys a reason to compete, be it for $$ or a title shot or whatever.
> 
> ...


I too liked it. The winners of 5 weeks in a row were also granted Prestige for doing so. The picks for challengers each week were random but you and I both know they threw that out and kept it scripted.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Dunne would be absolutely buried on the main roster. He's better off in NXT/NXTUK


yeah that is true which is a shame.

Its also why we should never want them to call up Johnny wrestling or Ciampia when he comes back from injury.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> This title literally needs to be burned in front of WWE's headquarters.


Wasn't there a title that was thrown over an ocean I could have sworn it was stone cold or somebody but I think that title actually was more prestigious


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> These days it'd be from Brock.
> 
> :ha


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Swindle said:


> I would have liked it better if R-Truth had left him in the trunk


Would pinning the trunk count as a fall?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You know I'm being sarcastic right lol


Yes I know what you mean it's silly to say everybody cares about it, when 2 folk just gave no fucks. But you still got to sell it as important.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Total Package said:


> Would pinning the trunk count as a fall?


its falls count anywhere


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


That's not "RAW", though.

And that gif is more entertaining than Brock has done anything in his entire career.

I don't know, though. Standing there while Heyman cuts the same promo again for the 9000th time is hella entertaining and groundbreaking, though.

:lmao


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Headliner said:
> 
> 
> > This title literally needs to be burned in front of WWE's headquarters.
> ...


Austin threw the IC belt in a river on raw one night so the rock couldn't have it.

"You want it? Come and get it"


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

DDT Heavymetal Title is more prestigious.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

https://youtu.be/ZnHmskwqCCQ Theme music for the new title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Yes I know what you mean it's silly to say everybody cares about it, when 2 folk just gave no fucks. But you still got to sell it as important.


OH I know, but its when you sell it as important and that was the wrong time lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Wasn't there a title that was thrown over an ocean I could have sworn it was stone cold or somebody but I think that title actually was more prestigious


it was the IC title


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Total Package said:


> Would pinning the trunk count as a fall?


If Roode was flat on his back it would've counted


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Wasn't there a title that was thrown over an ocean I could have sworn it was stone cold or somebody but I think that title actually was more prestigious


I am not sure which title it was (I am thinking maybe the Intercontinental belt), but it definitely happened on Smackdown.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> its falls count anywhere


totally should have pinned the trunk with Roode in it then had a second getaway car, leaving Roode in the first.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Austin threw the IC belt in a river on raw one night so the rock couldn't have it.
> 
> "You want it? Come and get it"


The Rock cant swim?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The 24/7 title holder during the third hour of RAW...


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Total Package said:


> Would pinning the trunk count as a fall?


Probably not, but it would have been a nice troll moment. 

Think WWE feel they need some straight up action comedy and if this is the answer, I guess its ok-ish. The show does find itself struggling with a lot of staleness because of the length and lack or real angles.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I like the 24/7 championship and it could work out fantastic because the possibilities are endless - but yeah it's WWE in 2019 :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Headliner said:
> ...


Thank u! I guess we're going to see referees Counting to three on a beach in the gym Etc LOL random places


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Wasn't there a title that was thrown over an ocean I could have sworn it was stone cold or somebody but I think that title actually was more prestigious


In Old "Mid South Wrestling", "Dirty" Dick Slater held both it's N. AMerican Title and it's lesser TV title which was nothing more than a gold medal. He threw the TV title into a river. This was just so they could change it out for a better version.

Slater later lost the title to Jake the snake Roberts by going for a front suplex which Jake reversed into the DDT.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kevin Hart isnt funny anymore. Is this how people feel when bands they like go mainstream



birthday_massacre said:


> OH I know, but its when you sell it as important and that was the wrong time lol


I feel you there


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Swindle said:


> Probably not, but it would have been a nice troll moment.
> 
> Think WWE feel they need some straight up action comedy and if this is the answer, I guess its ok-ish. The show does find itself struggling with a lot of staleness because of the length and lack or real angles.


the way to do it would be Truth losing it at the start of every show then at the end of the show Truth ends up with the title again.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

No DQ!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No DQ? So Brock to win 2 belts?? Oh boy....this sounds like problem


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dammit.... I smell a cash-in coming...

I think Rollins and Kofi will still have enough fight left to make Brock rethink cashing in tonight.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The WWE in a nutshell:


I'm glad I'm not the only one who remembers Archie Sonic lol.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

I'm a fan of this championship. I need wild and crazy things to happen. I need Brock as champion at some point so people show up to his ranch to try and win the title from him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Swindle said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not, but it would have been a nice troll moment.
> ...


That would work that way R-Truth can be like the hundredth time champion having more title wins and Triple H and Ric Flair combined


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If Corbin doesn't get a singles push soon, him and Bobby as a tag team could be fun


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can't wait for this guy to turn up and pin R-Truth.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> That's not "RAW", though.
> 
> And that gif is more entertaining than Brock has done anything in his entire career.
> 
> ...


We all got it now mark you don't like Brock because he makes you lose your smile


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Dammit.... I smell a cash-in coming...


Yes and maybe cashing in on 2 titles LOL


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ummm, isn't this what they did the night after Mania? Kofi and Seth teaming up for no reason.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Beast in the bank is going to be the new monster in the bank.

Makes no fucking sense. Fuck off.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's no DQ why stand on the apron


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rex Rasslin said:


> We all got it now mark you don't like Brock because he makes you lose your smile


More baiting from posters who have nothing viable to add. Yawn.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Can't wait for this guy to turn up and pin R-Truth.


He has more credibility than Kofi.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe Rey Mysterio's son could be the 24/7 champion


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Soooo, what happened to no more authority and listening to the fans...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Austin threw the IC belt in a river on raw one night so the rock couldn't have it.
> 
> "You want it? Come and get it"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> It's no DQ why stand on the apron


yeah if a tag match is no DQ it should be a tornado rules match


----------



## Hckykng19 (Jan 31, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Ummm, isn't this what they did the night after Mania? Kofi and Seth teaming up for no reason.


Kind of, they faced each other in a title vs title match but it got interrupted...then finished as a tag match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> Patrick Sledge said:
> 
> 
> > Austin threw the IC belt in a river on raw one night so the rock couldn't have it.
> ...


That should be the green 24/7 title LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Ummm, isn't this what they did the night after Mania? Kofi and Seth teaming up for no reason.


Yup though at least that time they wanted to fight each other


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Yes and maybe cashing in on 2 titles LOL


If that happens I wonder if Brock shows up on Smackdown? Or will the Smackdown title be defended all the time on Raw? LoL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If it's no DQ then why Seth chilling there waiting


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> Beast in the bank is going to be the new monster in the bank.
> 
> Makes no fucking sense. Fuck off.


Could've gave it to a new winner last night and start building up a new star.

Sad really.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> -XERO- said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick Sledge said:
> ...


the 24/7 title won't last 6 months. I'll be surprised if it does


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The fuck with these commercials.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah if a tag match is no DQ it should be a tornado rules match


 Idk why they don't do more tornado tags in general


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

finalnight said:


> Soooo, what happened to no more authority and listening to the fans...


Vince realized he had no stories he could tell, the heels on the roster aren't getting over, so he went to him and his family again as heels. 

Someone name for me the last great new idea for a storyline Vince had.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Soul_Body said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who remembers Archie Sonic lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Swindle said:


> Vince realized he had no stories he could tell, the heels on the roster aren't getting over, so he went to him and his family again as heels.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone name for me the last great new idea for a storyline Vince had.


Dealing with Saudi Arabia and the Network


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Brock beats R Truth in the back or something then cashes in and wins both WWE championship and UV title...I wouldn't put it past these morons they call 'writers".


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe Rey Mysterio's son could be the 24/7 champion


 Rey's son was trained by Lance Storm ...never know what that kid could bring to the table.

Meanwhile Velveteen Dream is still begging for a roster spot


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

-XERO- said:


>


After seeing this company continue to act so hopelessly ass-backward, I'd want to instantly die too if I was still a die-hard fan of theirs. :armfold



Soul_Body said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who remembers Archie Sonic lol.


I'm quite the Sonic fan in general and this pic was perfect in describing this shithole company, so yeah, this was a no brainer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think he will successfully cash in. They are talking it up too much.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It's no DQ why stand on the apron


Still gotta be legal to win.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin is such a fucking HOSS


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> More baiting from posters who have nothing viable to add. Yawn.


:lmao

This comes from a mark who dick rides Shawn Michaels in over 50k posts.

Cringe.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no weapons and it's no DQ :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rex Rasslin said:


> :lmao
> 
> This comes from a mark who dick rides Shawn Michaels in over 50k posts.
> 
> Cringe.


"Nothing viable to add."

Still relevant after that post.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


R-Truth is a charismatic guy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally a weapon!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Total Package said:


> Still gotta be legal to win.


I get that, but it's just weird to have no rules but still make them tag in. Like BloodyMassacre said no dq tag should be tornado rules


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow wtf, when did WWE go back to trying to have the attitude era look?

No more red light on the crowd, and the ring skirt and LEDs on the screen look like they’re meant to look like the old raw set.

When did this all happen?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Wow wtf, when did WWE go back to trying to have the attitude era look?
> 
> No more red light on the crowd, and the ring skirt and LEDs on the screen look like they’re meant to look like the old raw set.
> 
> When did this all happen?


Foley announced it at 9:59


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Botchamania :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lashley completely botching going over the ropes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3 mins to go.. Ain't gonna be no cash in.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Wow wtf, when did WWE go back to trying to have the attitude era look?
> 
> No more red light on the crowd, and the ring skirt and LEDs on the screen look like they’re meant to look like the old raw set.
> 
> When did this all happen?


Last 20 min to hide the dwindling crowd that was leaving early probably


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not a botch call out guy, but damn Bobby


JamesCurtis24 said:


> Wow wtf, when did WWE go back to trying to have the attitude era look?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally tonight, Foley announced the 3rd hour will get Raw.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking suicide dive spamming. Despise it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Man fuck Kofi Kingston. God damn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 mins left, won't happen.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Another night, another trash RAW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Keep that same I want to fight energy boys lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

can't believe they talked Bork into staying til 11pm

Bet it cost them 25 g's for him to agree.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yay, Lesnar here to take a lap around the ring and leave.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

He'll just be like "nope not tonight fooled ya!"


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

WF fandom wars > Raw.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Holy fuck that belt is ugly. I thought people overreacted a bit with the Universal title reveal, but God damn. That is probably the ugliest belt I've seen ever.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Oooh let me predict what'll happen - Seth & Kofi will win, Brock will come out and stand there and act like a twat. Nothing else will happen and the show will end :lol


Let me quote this from earlier lol, I predicted it exactly :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MrJT said:


> can't believe they talked Bork into staying til 11pm
> 
> Bet it cost them 25 g's for him to agree.


All for that.

What absolute trash.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Crowd isn't even popping hard for Brock's appearance


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Brock is trash.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel like most of us knew Lesnar was going to tease and walk away. This company is so predicable its depressing.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I can see 10 months of this shit.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Rollins had an fn chair how was Brock gonna cash in


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, Kevin Dunn's production crew picked up Heyman telling Brock to announce next week. If they didn't pick that up over the mics, WWE wouldn't have anything to push for people to tune in. What a coincidence.........................


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Let me quote this from earlier lol, I predicted it exactly :lmao


Time to apply for one of those writer jobs. :lol


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> "Nothing viable to add."
> 
> Still relevant after that post.


Your as irrelevant as HBK little mark. Also KEK at the red rep thank you for that xDD


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

And people say Brock's not a draw after they watched for 3 hours when it was obvious at the start he wasn't cashing in tonight :lmao


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

standing ovation for moxley girl for predicting exactly how the show would end with all the details :lol 
holy Jesus WWE!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Seth Rollins/Kofi Kingston opening segment

- AJ Styles slapping Baron Corbin in the face backstage

- Samoa Joe backstage promo


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That it fpalm

Episode should have ended with Little Jimmy pinning R-Truth.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Rollins had an fn chair how was Brock gonna cash in


And then you had Cole all mad that Brock didn't cash in and saying he is going to make us wait another week. LoL


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Rollins with the damn chair


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO I know my prediction wasn't too difficult to come up with, but I guess WWE is just too predictable at this point. I knew Brock wouldn't do anything lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm serious it's becoming go away heat when Brock Lesnar's music hits no joke you can tell now


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Seth Rollins/Kofi Kingston opening segment
> 
> ...


The tag match Usos vs Revival too


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Seth wanted brock earlier so why didnt he throw away the chair and fight him. pussy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at all the maroons who thought that Brock would actually cash in. :brock4


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> LMAO I know my prediction wasn't too difficult to come up with, but I guess WWE is just too predictable at this point. I knew Brock wouldn't do anything lol.


U were right.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130669182511669248


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Wait so them trying to find entertaining things to do on shows is a negative now?

Anyway a good wrestling show has something going on, on all levels of the show. The lower carders need something to do. This title gives them something to do and has an element of unpredictability to it. The name is shitty, but the match and segments were entertaining imo. I mean what the fuck do you really want out of a lower card title?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The highlight of Raw was 

:boombrock 

(Code is : boombrock)


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Seth Rollins/Kofi Kingston opening segment
> 
> ...


Real highlights of Raw:

-Boombox Brock

-Lacey Evans and The IIconics teaming together

-R-Truth sighting


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Your as irrelevant as HBK little mark. Also KEK at the red rep thank you for that xDD


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.

And anytime, pal. (Y)


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Headliner said:


> The highlight of Raw was
> 
> :boombrock
> 
> (Code is : boombrock)


i was laughing so hard when i saw that. THATS why he's above everyone.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Real highlights of Raw:
> 
> -Boombox Brock
> 
> ...


Usos. And Revival


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm serious it's becoming go away heat when Brock Lesnar's music hits no joke you can tell now


Yup. Been that way for awhile now, too. It's pathetic.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130669182511669248


I wasn't paying attention, didn't Foley say that title can only be defended on the 3rd hour of Raw or something like that?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I try to be positive. I really do. But week after week this show teases a climatic finish only to basically pull "just kidding - we fooled you into watching". No wonder the ratings tank.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> Usos. And Revival


Nah they suck.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

At least they are trying new ideas?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

:boombrock the highlight of the show :brock4


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Isuzu said:


> The tag match Usos vs Revival too


Yea, Usos vs Revival was a decent match.

It was the MOTN, but I think there's been better wrestling matches in the past; so I thought it fell a little short of that being a highlight. 

That's why I didn't list it.

Edit:

For the record, no worries, the Usos and Revival are both great tag teams


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

we live in a reality where Lesnar has go away heat..congrats wwe


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

They clearly don't have enough roster depth, even with the wildcard rule, to fill three hours. You can't even come up with two babyfaces on the RAW roster to team with Becky. So many talented people that don't matter.

They can't get people over, they can't run angles, seems to me, this title exists to add simple comedy that they can't screw up and fill time.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

:boombrock :boombrock :boombrock


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

patpat said:


> we live in a reality where Lesnar has go away heat..congrats wwe


Um maybe to you. Got plenty of people who enjoy Brock


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ace said:


> :boombrock the highlight of the show :brock4


The state of Borks boombox.

Tonight was the greatest night in the history of our sport.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

AJ and Corbin are feuding again? It better be a one and done for the Saudi show.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Am I the only one who HATES that backwards leap thing Kofi does from the top rope?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My highlight of Raw was hearing Seth's cackle again lol, and my prediction skills :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> My highlight of Raw was hearing Seth's cackle again lol, and my prediction skills :lol


But...but... :boombrock


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> AJ and Corbin are feuding again? It better be a one and done for the Saudi show.


Corbin to job out :mj2


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Title is hideous. The state of nearly all the new titles these days is ridiculous, I don't see how they get passed looking like they do. Yet another standard that dropped sometime ago.

I don't mind the concept though. Sure, it won't fix the actual problems with WWE TV, but I'd rather have a few short & wacky clusterfuck segments mixed into each show (Some of which will be gold) than yet more of the bland, uninspired nonsense the rest of the show usually is.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

The concept of it is cool, it was entertaining in those backstage segments. It has potential to add entertainment and comedic value. But they have to deliver with what Mick said, by showing matches off screen at the grocery store or the airport or something. 

But the belt design and name of it is awful. They could have done better.


----------



## Babyfacevsheel (Jan 17, 2019)

I'd rather Brock hold the title forever than having Roman Reigns being shoved down my throat every week


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Corbin to job out :mj2


Probably lol. I don't hate Corbin, I've just had my fill of their matches back when they were feuding on Smackdown.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130642325510807553


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

This isn't a new idea, they did this with the hardcore title 20 years ago. It got lame really quick. And judging by the first few champions, it's clearly off to a great start. :maury


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130642325510807553












Frank Mir approves.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Swindle said:


> They clearly don't have enough roster depth, even with the wildcard rule, to fill three hours. You can't even come up with two babyfaces on the RAW roster to team with Becky. So many talented people that don't matter.
> 
> They can't get people over, they can't run angles, seems to me, this title exists to add simple comedy that they can't screw up and fill time.


Roster depth isn't the issue. If they produced 1 live hour per week they'd struggle for investable content.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

It's as entertaining as it was 20 years ago, but I have no faith in their follow-through. Vince will get tired of it and it'll vanish in a few months.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Never have been and never will be a Miz fan, but holy Christ you weren't joking about him being eternally geeked at this rate, @Eva MaRIHyse;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What'd they have him do now? Job to Alexa and her bitch slap of doom? Wouldn't surprise me.

I don't know if I even want to know what happened if even people who don't like The Miz are feeling sorry for him and his fans.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What'd they have him do now? Job to Alexa and her bitch slap of doom? Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> I don't know if I even want to know what happened if even people who don't like The Miz are feeling sorry for him and his fans.





Spoiler: Miz on RAW



He lost to Drew McIntyre, who now has gone from being Dolph's back-up to Shane's. During the match, Shane managed to get shots in on Miz, who in turn lost and ultimately got punked out even further with a post-match beat down that needed Reigns to come in and save the day.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Soul_Body said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130642325510807553


And just like that, Bork showed that he deserved the case more than Drew and Mustafa.

:brock


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

I was cracking up with Brock treating his briefcase as a boombox. Was very amusing.

:boombrock


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130669182511669248


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

I think they are panicking a bit. They're throwing a lot of things at the wall trying to see what sticks.

The idea of this belt is cool, I'll give them that. And some lower guys do deserve something more to do...but its few and far between that we'll actually care about. And just the name and 24/7 logo is just so, so, so bad.

It's always going to be the joke belt. Which is sad to be honest. This could've been so much better. So close, yet so far.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Okay honestly, the 24/7 title is cool and gives guys something to do. I really like it. I think it being ugly is the point, the hardcore title was ugly as shit too.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Raye said:


> Okay honestly, the 24/7 title is cool and gives guys something to do. I really like it. I think it being ugly is the point, the hardcore title was ugly as shit too.


The harcore title at least fit the "hardcore" theme. This is just a shit design all around.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130666377155629057


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Screw what the title looks like! The Hardcore belt looked even WORSE, and people didn’t give a crap about that. They just loved the wackiness that happened with the matches!

SERIOUSLY :mark: :mark: :mark: right now. Wonder who’s gonna be the next Crash Holly with this title?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

I'm all for the title, and like Blaze said it'll be hilarious if Brock wins the title and all these jobbers are showing up at his ranch, or Kane wins it and they try to pin him while he's doing mayor stuff.

That being said, the title looks fucking awful.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Boldgerg said:


> Probably because the first time it was a new concept that fit the era...
> 
> This time it's a rehashed concept featuring a bunch of PG jobbers no one gives a fuck about and the title itself is the ugliest piece of shit in wrestling history.


The first time it was a bunch of TV-14 jobbers that nobody cared about until they started to care about them because of the title.

The original belt was an old title with literal garbage attached onto it. It was meant to look bad and I know the current belt isn't meant to look bad but let's not act like the original was meant to be this impressive looking title. 

Also the concept fits the current era a lot better than it did the previous era. Everyone, including the wrestlers have the ability to create and post videos in seconds.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Surprisingly funny, just watched the video because of this thread, and Foley's face when he waits for the big applause but just nothing happens doesn't hide the feelings.

Yeah that's an ugly title. I guess it fits their concept, their strategy is to let people spend a lot of time on the product (as the co-president said on a business panel) and "something can happen at any time" keeps in theory attention.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

This idea is going to suck, but I won't get into it now. Hope it works out though, but I doubt it.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



DJ Punk said:


> The harcore title at least fit the "hardcore" theme. This is just a shit design all around.


The 24/7 title fits the "24/7" theme. I don't understand what point you're trying to make here lol


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

I like the title. I found myself interested in it, which is rare for me. I just wish it was the Hardcore Title. 24/7 title just doesn't feel right. I guess it'll wear on me eventually.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

I dont mind it at all. Better than dance offs and lame comedy skits.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

That new title looks fucking awful.

Brocky Two Belts can't arrive soon enough.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Yeah OP, WWE sucks and you can't wait for AeW to come we get it so fuck off. 

Anyway, i appreciate WWE for doing something to the midcard guys with a new belt that can be entertaining and unpredictable so fine by me.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

The crowd just went into a coma when he mentioned the titles name. 

Just call it the Hardcore title.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

From the clips I saw on twitter this is great. I just want to be entertained and I was


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

24/7 Championship is so generic and matter of fact. They literally think the fans are so stupid that they feel the need to spoon them the belt has 24/7 rules applied to it by naming it "24/7 Championship".. They didn't trust their fans enough to create a real title, say, TV Title and just inform everyone it has 24/7 rule.

Despite the fucking thing being called "24/7 Championship" you know damn well Vince will still have fucking Cole remind everyone every 5 seconds the belt is up for grabs 24/7.. Again because they think the fans are that stupid that they might forget.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Therapy said:


> 24/7 Championship is so generic and matter of fact. They literally think the fans are so stupid that they feel the need to spoon them the belt has 24/7 rules applied to it by naming it "24/7 Championship".. They didn't trust their fans enough to create a real title, say, TV Title and just inform everyone it has 24/7 rule.
> 
> Despite the fucking thing being called "24/7 Championship" you know damn well Vince will still have fucking Cole remind everyone every 5 seconds the belt is up for grabs 24/7.. Again because they think the fans are that stupid that they might forget.


The one holding just has to go over to Smackdown and he will be safe. Foley said the the belt can only be active and on the line on the 3rd hour of each Raw.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:boombrock

Added?

Yeah?

:boombrock :boombrock :boombrock :boombrock
:boombrock :boombrock :boombrock :boombrock


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

that title is dreadful, its a jobber title where it will become a comedy act for about a year before wwe bins it off.

wwe is creatively bankrupt, their title names, title designs and title concepts simply suck arse. Even the crowd didnt give a fuck when he pulled it out the carrier bag and this is the highest interest it will ever have.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Penny07 said:


> They did a 24/7 Hard Core title thing in the AE. Everyone loved it. They do it now, everyone has a meltdown. I Think some may be taking pro wrestling far too seriousley.


The idea could be fun but the belt does look bad


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The 24/7 Title lol. This fricken company. Lol. Not gonna lie, I laughed at the climax of the whole 24/7 Title ordeal ending with R-Truth hilariously helping Robert Roode hide from everyone only to have a referee waiting so Truth can take home the 24/7 Title. To Smackdown probably. Seriously wonder if this is all Bruce Pritchard's idea. Same thing applies to the 3rd hour where they darkened the arena and changed some of the stage setups. 

I did get a kick out of Brock Lesnar walking out with the briefcase as if it was a boombox. That is now going to be a new gif image for sure. The opening promo was pretty good. From there, we had Stroman getting his revenge on Zayn, Lars Sullivan/Lucha House Party thing, random but good Cesaro/Richochet match. Usos/Revival was the match of the night with the right team getting the win this time. Alexa Bliss was looking fine in that Moment of Bliss segment. The imprompto tag team "handicap" match was interesting to see due to never seeing Becky, Nikki Cross and Bliss tag team together. How many times will the women's Tag Team Champs keep getting pinned in matches like these though? So let me get this straight, McIntrye was squashing Dean Ambrose every time they fought each other weeks ago but he struggles to defeat a babyface Miz? He needed help from Shane McMahon just to beat the Miz? Horrible. Main event tag team match lol. How many times must Baron Corbin grace our presence in the main event scene? At least Lesnar was out there to tease us who he will face to end the show.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

SPCDRI said:


> No, its just more of the cancer that has been killing the company for years. A hardcore 24/7 title would be something for the younger, full time roster but a Legends championship is something that spotlights part timers and fossils. After a while of this, a bunch of people are going to say stupid shit like, "Gee, everybody is a geek! We need to put over the true superstars!"
> 
> Ooh, the 52 year old Goldberg will fight the 54 year old Undertaker for a prop, and maybe Hulk Hogan can get in on the red hot action at the age of SIXTY FIVE.


It was the former anyways so the latter is meaningless now, but my thought was a legends belt purely for the Saudi shows like that one Braun was given. What we got was what I expected, and seems something Pritchard will have pushed for and enjoy. Makes for some social media content etc so makes sense, but the belt itself looked awful if being cynical. But still should be fun.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

My only assumption is they are thinking AEW is going full on wrestling presentation, realism etc so they have chosen to go the opposite and full comedy, out there and ‘Sports Entertainment’. Kind of contradicts the talk of Fox though, and I am probably giving the slapdash changes too much credit but there is a ickle bit of logic in not trying to beat AEW with wrestling when your matches are all chinlocks and runs into ringposts.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Should have called it the catering title.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

:lol at the reaction when it was revealed.

You could almost hear Foley gulp.

- Shit looking title.
- 11th title on the roster
- Something for geeks no one gives a shit about to fight over.

Yeah, good idea.

:lol :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I will admit, Brock treating the briefcase like a boombox was kinda hilarious, not quite Mariachi Brock levels, but still it;s the most fun he has come off for a while


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The reaction to that new shitty looking belt.

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

I've never heard a group of people complain more, this site is toxic as shit.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Therapy said:


> 24/7 Championship is so generic and matter of fact. They literally think the fans are so stupid that they feel the need to spoon them the belt has 24/7 rules applied to it by naming it "24/7 Championship".. They didn't trust their fans enough to create a real title, say, TV Title and just inform everyone it has 24/7 rule.
> 
> Despite the fucking thing being called "24/7 Championship" you know damn well Vince will still have fucking Cole remind everyone every 5 seconds the belt is up for grabs 24/7.. Again because they think the fans are that stupid that they might forget.


I think vince has memory problems and the reminders are just as much for him as it is for the fans.

"uhhhh.....pal.....what is that 24/7 title called again?"

"....vince its literally called the 24/7 championship..."

"is it? well can you make things fucking clearer in the future?!"

"..sure vince, whatever you say".


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

The title at least gives other people something to do and some TV time. WWE's main roster is bloated af despite having so many hours of TV time but not even giving all these other people that badly needed TV time. But being aware of how WWE books the rest of their shit makes me not feel any good with the new title though. It looks devalued as soon as it came out.

All negativity aside I think they should have added something else with the 24/7 title, remember that Option C in TNA? Maybe have that option available only on any of the big 4 PPV's (Wrestlemania, Survivor Series, Summerslam, Royal Rumble) in exchange for any championship match of their choosing.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

The look of the new title is atrocious. I personally am not a fan of the concept. Was hoping Roode was going to get more of a push and Ec3 too tbh.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



RapShepard said:


> Wait so them trying to find entertaining things to do on shows is a negative now?
> 
> Anyway a good wrestling show has something going on, on all levels of the show. The lower carders need something to do. This title gives them something to do and has an element of unpredictability to it. The name is shitty, but the match and segments were entertaining imo. I mean what the fuck do you really want out of a lower card title?


Something that actually looks good and doesn't shit on anyone who holds it? What good does holding the title do if it makes you seem like a dork?


----------



## npdeo18 (Sep 5, 2018)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

I found the moment of Good Brother holding the belt very funny along with R Truth's pin over Roode


----------



## npdeo18 (Sep 5, 2018)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Swindle said:


> They clearly don't have enough roster depth, even with the wildcard rule, to fill three hours. You can't even come up with two babyfaces on the RAW roster to team with Becky. So many talented people that don't matter.
> 
> They can't get people over, they can't run angles, seems to me, this title exists to add simple comedy that they can't screw up and fill time.


Strowman was so over with the crowd between Nov 2017-Sept 2018. 
The heel turn after the Summerslam showed how badly he is being booked.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



PrinceofPush said:


> Screw what the title looks like! The Hardcore belt looked even WORSE, and people didn’t give a crap about that. They just loved the wackiness that happened with the matches!
> 
> SERIOUSLY :mark: :mark: :mark: right now. Wonder who’s gonna be the next Crash Holly with this title?


You won't get what you're hoping for. You'll get throwaway segments forgotten in a few months.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Erik. said:


> The reaction to that new shitty looking belt.
> 
> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Foley's unconscious eye movement when he lifted that piece of sh*t out of the bag spoke volumes!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LongPig666 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Foley's unconscious eye movement when he lifted that piece of sh*t out of the bag spoke volumes!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


>


:bosque

I thought the tag titles looked like toys, but fucking hell that's bad.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

How can some of you say "they needed a new title for the midcarder" ?

The US and Intercontinental titles are for the midcarders, there is already enough titles…..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Yeah - I tend to agree with those in the negative camp.

Not because it's easy to be negative towards WWE but because they fail so often that it's inevitable. It's all fun and games for the first few weeks but eventually you'll get live shows without a single mention of the title. You'll go weeks without a change of hands without any explanation. Unlike the hardcore title where you'd actually have matches for the belt on Raw or on PPV - whoever has the belt probably won't be in any singles matches and will just be handcuffed into backstage segments throughout his tenure as champion.

I do think in this day and age, the 24/7 concept is a good idea. They have many different Network shows for example where they can have the belt change hands. They have social media, which they already use to build feuds. They have YouTube shows in which the title could potentially change hands etc. - Their obvious plan is that people tune in to more Network shows or YouTube shows with the idea that anything can happen but whether or not that happens and they can actually keep that up for more than a month remains to be seen.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"You should be used to waiting, Seth Rollins. It's like waiting around seven hours at WrestleMania for your girlfriend to main event the show that you dream of main eventing." - Paul Heyman

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> "You should be used to waiting, Seth Rollins. It's like waiting around seven hours at WrestleMania for your girlfriend to main event the show that you dream of main eventing." - Paul Heyman
> 
> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


:brock4

Buuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Erik. said:


>


Fuck didn't capture this yesterday :lmao

Hilarious!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Brock was the best part of RAW.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Spoiler: Miz on RAW
> 
> 
> 
> He lost to Drew McIntyre, who now has gone from being Dolph's back-up to Shane's. During the match, Shane managed to get shots in on Miz, who in turn lost and ultimately got punked out even further with a post-match beat down that needed Reigns to come in and save the day.


Gross.

I read the results for Miz's stuff and it gets even worse. So Miz is now playing the role of Roman Reigns sidekick in a feud between Miz and Shane that has had what 7(?) months of build to it at this point. He's the sidekick in his own feud while Roman takes center stage and gets the Shane match now.

I wish Mike Mizanin had more ambition too him, I wish he wanted more than to just be there. Like I know he wants to be World Champ again, but he's also just happy to be in the WWE and goes along with all their shit happily. I wish he'd do what Sasha, Punk, Neville have done before and just say "enough is enough". The Miz character is such a sad joke at this point.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The drum﻿ roll to complete silence as the belt was reveale﻿d﻿ :bosque


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-As a fan of the old Hardcore title, I actually like the idea of the 24/7 title, it could lead to some fun shenanigans at least. But WOW is that belt hideous, whomever designed that needs to be fired. This makes the Universal Title look like the Big Gold Belt by comparison. Also I wish that they'd come up with a better name for it. Also I hope that it's intergender as well. One of the fun things about the Hardcore title was that a woman would win it on occasion, plus seeing Asuka, or Nikki Cross, or Candice LeRae, etc win it sometimes would be fun.

-Heyman referencing Becky and Seth's romance was a nice touch, although if I was Seth I'd take "I'm dating Becky Lynch" as a matter of pride if anything.

-The IIconics lose another match, way to build up those tag belt's prestige there WWE.

-Becky vs Lacey is ok, but it's starting to get a little repetitive at this point. And if this is supposed to justify Becky losing the blowoff match of her feud with Charlotte, or not really getting to do much of anything as a dual champion, then it isn't working. Also Becky just coming out to trash talk a little bit instead of hunting down and destroying Lacey and being angry in general off, was really lame. Again WWE CLEARLY doesn't understand what made her character super-over to begin with. Her booking since the RR, and especially since Mania, has shown that. She's getting "generic WWE babyface booking" now.

-I have no clue WTF they're supposed to be doing with this Braun and Sami stuff. It seems like it's getting made up week by week.

-Never thought that I'd be tired of seeing Shane, but he's getting overexposed now.

-The Revival getting a win was nice though.

All in all, a pretty meh Raw.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

That belt is one of the ugliest of all time. The idea is fine though.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Erik. said:


> "You should be used to waiting, Seth Rollins. It's like waiting around seven hours at WrestleMania for your girlfriend to main event the show that you dream of main eventing." - Paul Heyman
> 
> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


 right? could you imagine making your top champ look like such a geek? and they wonder why they can't create larger than life star. In NJPW anyone saying that kind of shit to Kenny, he would drop one of those fucking promo on them, bury their career , bury their family and certainly do an improvised segment where he beats you :lol 
here seth could easily remember Heyman " oh I did main event and I actually outsmarted your fat piece of meat at mania 31" or some badass shit like that. 
but nope, wwe is making their top champions ( both) look like fucking geeks. 
i am fucking done :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

If they do really funny segments to go along with it, this might not be so bad.


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

Heath V said:


> I've never heard a group of people complain more, this site is toxic as shit.


Thank you, it gets old really fast, don't watch if everything and everyone is bad. Give it a chance, yeah they could give it the lineage of the hardcore belt, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Someone on Reddit had an idea: What if you hold this belt for a certain amount of time you get a title shot at a real belt?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Gross.
> 
> I read the results for Miz's stuff and it gets even worse. So Miz is now playing the role of Roman Reigns sidekick in a feud between Miz and Shane that has had what 7(?) months of build to it at this point. He's the sidekick in his own feud while Roman takes center stage and gets the Shane match now.
> 
> I wish Mike Mizanin had more ambition too him, I wish he wanted more than to just be there. Like I know he wants to be World Champ again, but he's also just happy to be in the WWE and goes along with all their shit happily. I wish he'd do what Sasha, Punk, Neville have done before and just say "enough is enough". The Miz character is such a sad joke at this point.


There's nothing more that can be said at this point. They don't see him as anything more then advancement talent/mid card.  It blows my mind that we have title runs by boring as shit people like Seth Rollins and Miz gets jobbed out NON STOP while constantly performing at an A level.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Why do they call it the 24/7 title when it's only a 1/1 title?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

On this roster of Geeks who all walk around being dead serious because 95% of them have zero personality, a 24/7 Title actually sounds like fun.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Rey's son was trained by Lance Storm ...never know what that kid could bring to the table.
> 
> Meanwhile Velveteen Dream is still begging for a roster spot


If he does start wrestling, will he go by Dominic Mysterio? Lamest name ever for a luchador LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Beatles123 said:


> Something that actually looks good and doesn't shit on anyone who holds it? What good does holding the title do if it makes you seem like a dork?


Perspective matters it's a belt for the lower card guys that gives them something to do and will have a unique vibe than the other titles. Because let's keep it real they were all "dorks" before the belt was created, theres now a kayfabe reason for lower card "dorks" to appear that doesn't involve just doing a job. As long as they're doing something fun the fuck does the aesthetic and name of the belt matter?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> There's nothing more that can be said at this point. They don't see him as anything more then advancement talent/mid card. It blows my mind that we have title runs by boring as shit people like Seth Rollins and Miz gets jobbed out NON STOP while constantly performing at an A level.


Of all the bullshit around how Miz is treated, the fact that Rollins, as terrible as he is, is Universal Champion while Miz is a comedy jobber is maybe the worst. One of their few talents with a complete skillset, who always gives everything 100% is a jobber geek, while a spot monkey with no other talents is the World Champion.

Like Jesus Christ I just watched that Bork segment, and Rollins has actually gotten worse on the mic yet WWE and most of the fans who are left worship the guy.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Referring to lower card wrestlers as dorks?fpalm The WWE and their fanbase deserve each other. A low quality product for low quality people.


----------



## 1004holds (Sep 7, 2011)

Geeee said:


> If he does start wrestling, will he go by Dominic Mysterio? Lamest name ever for a luchador LOL


Nah, they don't do full names anymore.

Would be shortened to 'Domenic' :smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



RapShepard said:


> Perspective matters it's a belt for the lower card guys that gives them something to do and will have a unique vibe than the other titles. Because let's keep it real they were all "dorks" before the belt was created, theres now a kayfabe reason for lower card "dorks" to appear that doesn't involve just doing a job. As long as they're doing something fun the fuck does the aesthetic and name of the belt matter?


They WERE dorks and thats a problem. Don't TREAT them like dorks by giving them a dorky belt for dorks then! fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



kingnoth1n said:


> At least they are trying new ideas?


They are trying some different ideas, none of them are "new" but at least they are trying a couple different things.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Of all the bullshit around how Miz is treated, the fact that Rollins, as terrible as he is, is Universal Champion while Miz is a comedy jobber is maybe the worst. One of their few talents with a complete skillset, who always gives everything 100% is a jobber geek, while a spot monkey with no other talents is the World Champion.
> 
> Like Jesus Christ I just watched that Bork segment, and Rollins has actually gotten worse on the mic yet WWE and most of the fans who are left worship the guy.


One thing they can't take away from him is beating Cena at WM27 and having the greatest video package of the PG era


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

but honestly is interesting how the belt works, when foley said everyone, meaning 205/nxt/uk maybe we can see more new faces when the title stop being a hot potato to play with, for now is a funny joke.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

It's absolutely insane to me that they made this a jobber title immediately. Give it to AJ, Braun, Wyatt anyone to make it relevant. Now it is already irrelevant.


----------



## LVGout (Jan 25, 2016)

grecefar said:


> but honestly is interesting how the belt works, when foley said everyone, meaning 205/nxt/uk maybe we can see more new faces when the title stop being a hot potato to play with, for now is a funny joke.


means nothing, they said this about the women's tag belts and it has been defended it 2-3 times since it's debut.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

I don't understand the point of this jobber title. What is introducing it actually going to accomplish? It wont be the true jobber title until ziggler has it lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Beatles123 said:


> They WERE dorks and thats a problem. Don't TREAT them like dorks by giving them a dorky belt for dorks then! fpalm


But they won't be dorks if people latch onto the title and look forward to it's segments. There's a place for fun comedy on a wrestling show. This is a much better lane than debuting a title that's supposed to be super serious for the low card guys.


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

Joseph92 said:


> Therapy said:
> 
> 
> > 24/7 Championship is so generic and matter of fact. They literally think the fans are so stupid that they feel the need to spoon them the belt has 24/7 rules applied to it by naming it "24/7 Championship".. They didn't trust their fans enough to create a real title, say, TV Title and just inform everyone it has 24/7 rule.
> ...


Then why is it called a “24/7 title”?

This is already a failure lmao!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Sonicyoot said:


> Then why is it called a “24/7 title”?
> 
> This is already a failure lmao!


He got it wrong the title is up for grabs at all time for all wrestlers in the company


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Yep, the biggest issue with weekly WWE program is there weren't enough titles... :kobelol


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Fringe said:


> Yep, the biggest issue with weekly WWE program is there weren't enough titles... :kobelol


You can say with this title and get ride of the UK belt, women tag titles, cruisweight title and all of that shit nobody cares.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The most watched YT videos from Raw are R-Truth beating Roode for the 24/7 title followed by Boombox Bork.

More proof of how out of touch smarks are with what the broader audience cares about.

Least watched are Cesaro vs Ricochet and Usos vs Revival. Nobody gives a shit about pointless matches.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



bradatar said:


> Someone on Reddit had an idea: What if you hold this belt for a certain amount of time you get a title shot at a real belt?


That's stupid and just says "this title is not prestigious at all."

...but I guess we already knew that when No Way Jose and Cedric Alexander started fighting over it


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

LVGout said:


> means nothing, they said this about the women's tag belts and it has been defended it 2-3 times since it's debut.


If the 24/7 title is the new Hardcore title, the Women’s tag titles are the new European title.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The most watched YT videos from Raw are R-Truth beating Roode for the 24/7 title followed by Boombox Bork.
> 
> More proof of how out of touch smarks are with what the broader audience cares about.
> 
> Least watched are Cesaro vs Ricochet and Usos vs Revival. Nobody gives a shit about pointless matches.


Those were the two best parts of RAW. Makes sense. I fell asleep slowly after the third hour started. Did anything happen in the main event or was it Brock teasing the cash in? I figured it would be that and my brain must have too.

Tonight I expect whatever Bork is involved in to be fun and if Big E turns heel will be the only things that matter.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Penny07 said:


> They did a 24/7 Hard Core title thing in the AE. Everyone loved it. They do it now, everyone has a meltdown. I Think some may be taking pro wrestling far too seriousley.


The basic idea is okay, but Titus as the first champion shows how much importance WWE themselves put into it -None, so why should we care?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Those were the two best parts of RAW. Makes sense. I fell asleep slowly after the third hour started. Did anything happen in the main event or was it Brock teasing the cash in? I figured it would be that and my brain must have too.
> 
> Tonight I expect whatever Bork is involved in to be fun and if Big E turns heel will be the only things that matter.


Corbin ate the pin. After the match Lashley had Seth and Kofi both on the mat with a chair in his hand and still managed to get his ass kicked. Bork came out did a lap around the ring and the show ended.

It was typical WWE bullshit.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Only WWE could resurrect the Hardcore Title and somehow still botch it. The 24/7 Championship is the worst name of a title in wrestling history, and the “scramble” made it abundantly clear that this is a title reserved for WWE’s absolute bottom feeders. 

Yes, the Hardcore title was usually held for lower-card guys, but by crowning the first champion in that fashion, WWE made the title seem worthless and not even worth the time it would take to jog out to the ring and pick the damn thing up for anyone above WWE’s bottom tier.

They obviously hoped the name change would deter comparisons to the brutality and violence of the original incarnation that WWE simply won’t present now, but WWE should have realized those comparisons are inevitable now. 

In a way, the 24/7 title is a perfect update of the Hardcore title for today’s WWE: a shiny, sanitized, garish, whitewashed, soulless version of something fans once loved.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Corbin ate the pin. After the match Lashley had Seth and Kofi both on the mat with a chair in his hand and still managed to get his ass kicked. Bork came out did a lap around the ring and the show ended.
> 
> 
> 
> It was typical WWE bullshit.




Figured he would. Anything with AJ or is Corbin just taking the slap like a bitch for no reason? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Ayoze said:


> That's stupid and just says "this title is not prestigious at all."
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I guess we already knew that when No Way Jose and Cedric Alexander started fighting over it




Don’t care much for the idea either, but just spitballing. The titles concept I’ve got no issue with. Keeps jobbers busy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*

Can a woman win this title?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Figured he would. Anything with AJ or is Corbin just taking the slap like a bitch for no reason?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably just to setup a match at Super Showdown that Corbin will no doubt lose clean in.

He's starting to head down the same path as Miz.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Casual Fan #52 said:


> Can a woman win this title?


Yes anybody can win it legends, women, men, GMs, NXT, 205 Live, NXT UK all eligible


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



Ayoze said:


> It's absolutely insane to me that they made this a jobber title immediately. Give it to AJ, Braun, Wyatt anyone to make it relevant. Now it is already irrelevant.


No, that's the exact reason that the US and IC titles mean shit nowadays, because they are being held my upper-card/main event guys who don't need it and just carry it around, sometimes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



peowulf said:


> No, that's the exact reason that the US and IC titles mean shit nowadays, because they are being held my upper-card/main event guys who don't need it and just carry it around, sometimes.


Yeah the US and IC title feel like consolation prizes for main event talent and less like a building block for the midcard


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Seems like a few people are upset that Brock holding a toy briefcase is more entertaining than someone’s entire title reign.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:boombrock best part of a 3 hour show is a 3 second gif :bosque


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Seems like a few people are upset that Brock holding a toy briefcase is more entertaining than someone’s entire title reign.


The Universal title match at Money in the Bank says otherwise.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DammitC said:


> The Universal title match last night says otherwise.


You mean the garbage match with no psychology and a bunch of flips that everyone knew Seth was going to win which made every single pinfall attempt by AJ completely pointless?

R-Truth vs Bobby Roode was better than that trash. And watched by more people :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> You mean the garbage match with no psychology and a bunch of flips that everyone knew Seth was going to win which made every single pinfall attempt by AJ completely pointless?
> 
> R-Truth vs Bobby Roode was better than that trash. And watched by more people :lmao


You're the only one I've seen calling it a "garbage" match, and you totally don't have this negative agenda against both men at all :mj4


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Gross.
> 
> I read the results for Miz's stuff and it gets even worse. So Miz is now playing the role of Roman Reigns sidekick in a feud between Miz and Shane that has had what 7(?) months of build to it at this point. He's the sidekick in his own feud while Roman takes center stage and gets the Shane match now.
> 
> I wish Mike Mizanin had more ambition too him, I wish he wanted more than to just be there. Like I know he wants to be World Champ again, but he's also just happy to be in the WWE and goes along with all their shit happily. I wish he'd do what Sasha, Punk, Neville have done before and just say "enough is enough". The Miz character is such a sad joke at this point.


:vince7: "B-b-but muh B-b-big Dawg needs the p-p-push!"

His astoundingly odd booking aside, I'm 100% convinced that Miz is fine where he is because he's had The Marine series ever since John Boy's first outing with it, as well as a reality TV show to get even more eyes on him.

Couple that with doing media gigs seemingly non-stop and I personally feel like he's busy enough as is and making enough cash from these non-wrestling endeavors in order to compensate for the bigger pay grade he'd most likely get as a world champ.

:draper2


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

So...

Bring Brock back, immediately jettison him back into the title picture, put a belt back on Charlotte, and... insult Mick Foley by having him unveil the ugliest championship in the history of all contact sports events that award titles.

I love it.

To be fair though, back when the hardcore championship was in full swing, it was perhaps the most interesting segment of the company. I think Stevie Richards and Blackman must have caused like 40+ title changes between each other, I think Stevie holds the record with 21 reigns.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DammitC said:


> You're the only one I've seen calling it a "garbage" match, and you totally don't have this negative agenda against both men at all :mj4


I actually don't have an agenda against AJ. He's a better talent than Seth in every possible way. 

Seth is a top 5 WOAT wrestler.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :vince7: "B-b-but muh B-b-big Dawg needs the p-p-push!"
> 
> His astoundingly odd booking aside, I'm 100% convinced that Miz is fine where he is because he's had The Marine series ever since John Boy's first outing with it, as well as a reality TV show to get even more eyes on him.
> 
> ...


I know Miz is fine in real life. The dude is a millionaire married to Maryse and seems like his life is sweet. That's beyond the point. He's getting screwed over for working hard.

Side note:

Corbin is gonna lay down for AJ at Super Showdown for no reason. So dumb.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DammitC said:


> You're the only one I've seen calling it a "garbage" match, and you totally don't have this negative agenda against both men at all :mj4


The match at MITB was great. AJ proved why he's the best in ring worker in the WWE. My only complaint about the match was the ending. I think they could've done a more creative finish with Seth hitting the curbstomp.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I know Miz is fine in real life. The dude is a millionaire married to Maryse and seems like his life is sweet. That's beyond the point. He's getting screwed over for working hard.
> 
> Side note:
> 
> Corbin is gonna lay down for AJ at Super Showdown for no reason. So dumb.


Vince McMahon's method of touting the brass ring (2019, colorized):










Big Banter and Lashley both need new leases on life at this rate. :serious: Although I love Hawkins and Ryder as tag champs because fuck Vince, Lashley and Lio is another team that I really wanna see nab the belts because of just how damn well the gel together.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :vince7: "B-b-but muh B-b-big Dawg needs the p-p-push!"
> 
> His astoundingly odd booking aside, I'm 100% convinced that Miz is fine where he is because he's had The Marine series ever since John Boy's first outing with it, as well as a reality TV show to get even more eyes on him.
> 
> ...


That doesn't justify how he's being buried on TV. They give him the PR gigs and movie roles because they clearly know he's talented as fuck and is one of the best representatives of the company they have.

He should be rewarded for his talent. But you're probably right in the sense that they view giving him movie roles, a reality show and interviews while burying him on TV as 50/50. It balances out in Vince's warped mind.

That is the only explanation of his constant pushing of charisma vacuums. He never has to worry about Hollywood coming after the likes of Rollins or Reigns. That's for damn sure.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> That doesn't justify how he's being buried on TV. They give him the PR gigs and movie roles because they clearly know he's talented as fuck and is one of the best representatives of the company they have.
> 
> He should be rewarded for his talent. But you're probably right in the sense that they view giving him movie roles, a reality show and interviews while burying him on TV as 50/50. It balances out in Vince's warped mind.
> 
> That is the only explanation of his constant pushing of charisma vacuums. He never has to worry about Hollywood coming after the likes of Rollins or Reigns. That's for damn sure.


Question is how much more believable is Miz vs Seth Roggins or a Kofi Kingston. If you were to walk down a dark Alley and you see Brock coming at you, I think we would all crap our pants, now use same scenario but replace Brock with Miz.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> Question is how much more believable is Miz vs Seth Roggins or a Kofi Kingston. If you were to walk down a dark Alley and you see Brock coming at you, I think we would all crap our pants, now use same scenario but replace Brock with Miz.


Miz ain't intimidating at all. He's entertaining as hell tho which is what I care about when watching a show I know is fake. 

I don't buy Miz as a face either. He needs to be a heel so he can be a smart ass to everyone and cheat to win.

I hate Seth and Kofi because they suck. Neither of them have any charisma or mic skills in addition to looking like dweebs.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I think Miz' face run hasn't been a complete failure, but he's one of, if not the most natural heels on the roster. Dude shouldn't be booked as a world-ender. He should be booked as someone who does WHATEVER it takes to win. (Like he always has been?) This is going to wind up with him returning to his heel form and getting squashed by the Big Dog anyways..


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Miz is the first face in years to get completely buried in a feud like this and by a 50 year old non-wrestler no less. I can't recall anything like this since Edge buried Matt Hardy in real life and on TV. And all so they can feed Shane to Reigns in a 5 minute squash match at a blood money event.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: They've lost their minds, the panic is real*



peowulf said:


> No, that's the exact reason that the US and IC titles mean shit nowadays, because they are being held my upper-card/main event guys who don't need it and just carry it around, sometimes.


Jobbers are Jobbers. They don't exist to carry titles and they certainly don't exist to make them relevant.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Miz is the first face in years to get completely buried in a feud like this and by a 50 year old non-wrestler no less. I can't recall anything like this since Edge buried Matt Hardy in real life and on TV. And all so they can feed Shane to Reigns in a 5 minute squash match at a blood money event.


This. I literally can't think of ONE face this has happened to who wasn't leaving the company or something. The whole storyline makes no sense if Miz doesn't wind up winning. Why did he turn face? Why can he win 3 on 1 matches but can't beat Shane? If they're trying to work me it is working.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Great comeback!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jersey said:


>


Great. Cool. Okay then. (Y)


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Can’t wait to laugh at Seth ‘confront’ Bork lmao gonna call him a big bad bully again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I cringed when he was playing the 'tough brave guy' role at the start of RAW lol. Dude looked like a drunken Chris D'Elia trying to confront a bouncer after being kicked out of a club. I can't take Seth seriously when he is cutting those kind of promos lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oliver-94 said:


> I cringed when he was playing the 'tough brave guy' role at the start of RAW lol. Dude looked like a drunken Chris D'Elia trying to confront a bouncer after being kicked out of a club. I can't take Seth seriously when he is cutting those kind of promos lol


The promos before Mania was when I realized how bad he really is. Calling Brock a bully was just so sad. He's just not believable as the 'face of the people'.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

bradatar said:


> The promos before Mania was when I realized how bad he really is. Calling Brock a bully was just so sad. He's just not believable as the 'face of the people'.


 loool and calling Lesnar a 'coward'. Does he not remember how he won his first world title? The guy's thrash talk game is so atrocious.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oliver-94 said:


> loool and calling Lesnar a 'coward'. Does he not remember how he won his first world title? The guy's thrash talk game is so atrocious.


Or how he 'beat' Lesnar at Mania...ya know by kicking him in the balls


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

1004holds said:


> Nah, they don't do full names anymore.
> 
> Would be shortened to 'Domenic' :smile2::smile2::smile2:


Maybe something like Dominico?

At least he has some WWE lore to build off of, even if it's all terrible LOL. You can spin being involved with a Rey/Eddie feud as positive.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Enjoyed MOB and Alexa's focus on her coffee more than the match lol and props to AJ bitch slapping Corbin too.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Only just watching it now.

Holy fucking shit Braun Strowman is so. Fucking. _Boring!_


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ratings went up w Bork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babyfacevsheel (Jan 17, 2019)

Like him or hate him, Brock is the guy who spikes the ratings and interest, and you can't rely on scrubs like Boreman Reigns. That is why you see Vince going all out to retain him. The new generation of superstars just cannot make the cut, forcing Vince to rely on old timers like Lesnar.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Oliver-94 said:


> I cringed when he was playing the 'tough brave guy' role at the start of RAW lol. Dude looked like a drunken Chris D'Elia trying to confront a bouncer after being kicked out of a club. I can't take Seth seriously when he is cutting those kind of promos lol





bradatar said:


> The promos before Mania was when I realized how bad he really is. Calling Brock a bully was just so sad. He's just not believable as the 'face of the people'.





Oliver-94 said:


> loool and calling Lesnar a 'coward'. Does he not remember how he won his first world title? The guy's thrash talk game is so atrocious.





bradatar said:


> Or how he 'beat' Lesnar at Mania...ya know by kicking him in the balls


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Yes because the ratings were not dropping whilst Brock was champion too... *Oh wait. No one superstar is going to change the ratings.*


 So what happended here?

https://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/b...-wwe-monday-night-raw-viewership-for-5-20-19/


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jersey said:


> So what happended here?
> 
> https://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/b...-wwe-monday-night-raw-viewership-for-5-20-19/


Lets see if he keeps them for more then a week. Still does not explain the ratings dropping for years whilst he was champion if he is a draw.

Also if people are tuning in back in after he won and then complain about him being champion when inevitably he wins they deserve what they get.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Not sure if this has been posted but...:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool segment by BoomBox Brock and Paul. This is why I don't dislike these two, even though Brock winning the briefcase was unnecessary.


----------

